# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Geht es jetzt schnell?

## Bianca

Hallo ihr Lieben!
Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr geschrieben.
Es geht um meinen Schwiegervater! Diagnose wurde 2009 gestellt und er hat nun schon bald 10 Jahre relativ "gut" mit der Diagnose leben können.
Vieles wurde gemacht, zuletzt Bestrahlung.
Ich kann keine genauen Angaben zu seinen Werten machen, das ist der jetzige Stand:
Nach 1 Jahr Bestrahlung wurde die Therapie abgebrochen, das Knochenmark wurde zu stark geschädigt, er verliert zunehmend an Gewicht. Ihm wurden Nierenschienen eingesetzt, diese funktionieren momentan nicht, weshalb er nun einen Urinbeutel trägt. 
Seine Urologin sagt, sie könne nichts mehr für ihn tun, er wäre austherapiert.
Ihm geht es nicht gut, er hat Schmerzen und Übelkeit! 
Vor ca. 10 Wochen wurde die Bestrahlung abgebrochen, sein PSA Wert schießt nach oben, liegt bei über 700.
Er hat jetzt also 10 Wochen keine Therapie bekommen, die den Verlauf verlangsamt.
Er nimmt z.Z. nur Calcium,Ibuprofen und Novaminsulfon.
Wie viel Zeit bleibt ihm? Ich weiß man kann es nicht genau sagen, aber sind es noch Wochen, Monate oder Jahre?
Was sollten wir tun? Er selbst ist recht positiv, zumindest nach Außen, wie es in ihm drin aussieht weiß nur er.
Wie geht es weiter? 
Soviel Unsicherheit.

LG Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
austherapiert ist vorschnell und entmutigend!
Wurde ein PSMA/PET-CT gemacht um die Diagnostik auf den Punkt zu bringen?
Ich würde eine PSMA-Liganden-Therapie in Erwägung ziehen.
Bitte lies den Thread von Esthii Wie weiter:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...826-Wie-weiter

Alles Gute!

LG Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Lothar,

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Pet-CT wurde gemacht. Er hat sehr viele Knochenmetastasen, Lymphknoten und Weichteile sind o.B.
Endeckt wurde, dass die Nieren nicht richtig funktionieren.
Leider kann ich keine Werte nennen, heute meinte Manni (mein Schwiegervater) : den PSA Wert bekomme ich nächste Montag, ich denke er ist bei 2000, die Metastasen tanzen nach fast 11 Wochen ohne Therapie, wahrscheinlich Tango!" 
So seine Worte.
Die Bestrahlung wurde in Hannover durchgeführt, alle 6 Wochen und nun abgebrochen.
Ich kann leider nicht sagen welche Art Bestrahlung es war, es gibt da wohl Unterschiede! 
Seine Urologin meinte es gäbe eine neue Studie sie will sich informieren, ob es für ihn in Frage kommt. Dies schlug sie aber erst vor nachdem sie sah, wie entmutigt er nach ihrer vorherigen Aussage: "austherapiert", war. 
Ich habe nun Angst, dass wirklich nichts mehr hilft, was seine Lebenserwartung etwas verlängert. Ihm nur die Schmerzmittel bleiben. Und es ihm schnell noch schlechter geht.

Den vorgeschlagenen Beitrag lese ich mir durch, danke für den Hinweis! 

Liebe Grüße Bianca

P.S. habe den Thread von Esther gelesen, sehr bewegend! Dann bin ich dem Link gefolgt PSMA Therapie. 
Sie kann nur durchgeführt werden, wenn unter anderem: das Knochmark in Ordnung ist und die Nieren funktionieren.
Beides ist bei meinem Schwiegervater nicht der Fall! Das Knochenmark ist zu stark geschädigt und seine Nieren machen ihm auch gerade Ärger! 
Seine Blutwerte waren auch zwischenzeitlich so schlecht, dass er Bluttransfusionen bekommen musste.  
Hm...jetzt weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Ich habe fast die Vermutung es war schon die PSMA Therapie 🤔
Ich werde Manni mal fragen wie die Therapie genau hieß,  er sprach immer von Bestrahlung.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
ich habe mir Deine beiden Threads in 2017 durchgelesen.
Wie wurde die (Chemo?)-Therapie danach fortgesetzt?
Habt ihr Euch danach in einem zertifizierten Prostatazentrum bzw. Uniklinik beraten lassen oder eine Zweitmeinung eingeholt?

Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Lothar,

Ich habe mich bei meinem Schwiegervater erkundigt, es war die PSMA- Therapie an der MHH Hannover! Er wurde dort von einem Professor betreut und fühlte sich sehr gut aufgehoben, die Gewichtsabnahme und das Geschädigte Knochenmark erlauben keine weitere Fortführung der Therapie! Chemo hat er nicht gemacht, wird er wohl auch nicht er hat da sehr Angst vor! Ich weiß nicht, ob es tatsächlich eine neue Studie gibt in Braunschweig, nächste Woche wissen wir mehr!
Lg Bianca und danke, dass du mir "zuhörst"

P.S ein weiterer Grund für den Stopp der Therapie sind seine Nieren, er hat jetzt auf beiden Seiten Schienen und z.Z. einen Katheter, weil er trotzdem noch Harnverhalt hat, der soll aber wohl nächsten Montag gezogen werden und wird geschaut, ob es ohne geht. Gegen seinen Gewichtsverlust trinkt er Fresubin.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
ich würde die Urologin und/oder den Professor an der MHH hinsichtlich einer Therapie mit Apalutamid ansprechen.

Hier mein Thread hierzu:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...hne-Metastasen

Apalutamid wird auch für Fortgeschrittene mit Metastasen angewendet.
Die angegeben Studien weisen auf eine deutliche Verlängerung der Lebenszeit hin.

Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren. (siehe Esther mit ihrem Vater, die kämpfen mit Erfolg).

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Danke Lothar,
ich werde meinem Schwiegervater davon erzählen! 
Er ist ein Kämpfer.
LG Bianca

----------


## LowRoad

Bianca,
wenn es erst einmal so weit gekommen ist, und der Patient einen schlechten Allgemeinzustand hat, dann wird es schwer hier mit experimentellen Ansätzen zu arbeiten, da einem die Zeit wegläuft.

Ob Apalutamid (Erleada®) hier Wirksamkeit entfalten könnte halte ich praktisch aussichtslos, denn das sind im Grunde Me-Too Präparate, die durch ausnutzen spezieller Zulassungslücken ins Programm gekommen sind. Einen direkten Vergleich zu Abirateron/Enzalutamid haben diese Medikamente nie zeigen müssen.

Ich würde eher auf PARP-Inhibitors, Sunitib, Hochdosis-Östrogen usw. setzen, aber das ist natürlich alles nicht leitliniengerecht, und damit kaum erreichbar. So ist das halt in den großen _'Prostatakrebszentren'_ , die modernste und beste Therapieoptionen versprechen, die interdisziplinär und individuell erstellt werden. Im Nachhinein entpuppt sich das aber doch nur zu oft als 08/15 Behandlung. (Natürlich immer noch besser, als an einen Arzt im PJ zu kommen, der zum ersten mal eine echten PCA Patienten alleine behandeln muss  :L&auml;cheln: ).

_Where is this greatness I've been told?
This is the lies that we've been sold
Is this a worthy sacrifice?
_[Sabaton]


Aber auch der Tot gehört dazu, wenn man einen metastasierten Prostatakrebs beherbergt, Heilung gibt es nicht - weder durch Methadon, noch durch Canabis, oder anderen Hokus-Pokus!  Wir sind die 'Dead Man Walking'. So wie jede Therapie gehört auch das Ende dazu. Den richtigen Zeitpunkt zu erkennen, das ist eine Kunst, keine Wissenschaft.

----------


## Lothar M

@Franz und Georg:
Könntet ihr Bianca und ihrem Schwiegervater auch einen Rat geben?!
LG Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Low Road, 

Wir werden der Urologin die Möglichkeit aufzeigen und sehen was sie denkt! Ich danke dir für deine Einschätzung! Was letztendlich noch hilft, weiß vorher wohl keiner genau!
Die Erwähnung eine neuen Studie stammt von einen Krankenschwester aus Hannover,  die Urologin (wir kommen aus Wolfsburg) war darüber etwas pikiert,  dass so ein Vorschlag von einer Krankenschwester kommt, sie sagte: "Oh jetzt therapieren schon die Schwestern, ist ja interessant"
Da mein Schwiegervater aber keine Chance verpassen möchte, sagte sie ihm zu sich zu informieren.
Ich hatte aber das Gefühl das war nur zur Beruhigung. 
Sie sagte ja deutlich: ich kann nichts mehr für sie tun, um das Fortschreiten zu verzögern.
Vielleicht ist es so, wie du geschrieben hast: der Tod gehört dazu! Aber solange Manni noch Hoffnung hat, möchte ich sie nicht aufgeben! 
Wann sollte man sich ernsthaft mit dem letzten Weg beschäftigen, ich denke da an stärkere Schmerzmittel, andere Anlaufstellen...vielleicht wird mal eine Pflege notwendig. Ich weiß es nicht, soweit ist es auch noch nicht, ich hab halt Angst, dass es jetzt schnell geht. Wie gesagt er ist 11 Wochen ohne Therapie!
LG Bianca

----------


## Georg_

Wenn die Urologin nichts mehr tun kann, sollte man einen anderen Arzt fragen, ob er noch etwas tun kann. Dazu würde ich aber nicht die Urologin bitten, sich zu erkundigen sondern mich selbst beraten lassen. Wenn Dein Vater nichts zu verlieren hat, kann er doch selbst zur MHH fahren und dort einen Termin machen. Die bieten Zweitmeinungen an. Vielleicht kann man die Lu177/Ac225 Therapie doch machen, wenn kein Nierenstau vorliegt. Ich würde mir das nicht nur aus zweiter oder dritter Hand mitteilen lassen.

Nach einer Chemo kann man wieder Zytiga, Xtandi oder eben Erleada versuchen. Ich gebe LowRoad Recht, es ist wahrscheinlich kein großer Unterschied zwischen Xtandi und Erleada.

Zur Frage ob es schnell geht. Irgendwann drückt der Tumor die Wirbel auseinander und kann damit den Tod verursachen. Wann das ist, kann ich von hier aus wirklich nicht beurteilen, ich würde noch einige Monate abschätzen, u.U. auch länger. Man muss wissen, wie der Tumor aktuell wächst, dies wissen nur die behandelnden Ärzte an Hand der Bildgebung. Solange die Metastasen nur an den Rippen sitzen, verursachen sie vor allem Schmerzen. Gefährlicher sind Lebermetastasen.

Georg

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Bianca,
  aufgrund der sehr fortgeschrittenen Erkrankung deines Schwiegervaters, wäre eine gute Palliativversorgung eine mögliche Option.

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...029#post117029

Unter diesem link habe ich angefangen, Material zur Palliativversorgung zusammenzustellen.
  In #2 und # 7 finden sich Unterlinks zu ausführlichen Ratgebern zur Palliativversorgung. Verständlich geschrieben und informativ.

  Zitat aus #7:
  _Aber sogar noch in einer Phase, in der Heilung kaum noch wahrscheinlich ist, kann die Lebenszeit durch eine gute Palliativversorgung oft deutlich verlängert und qualitativ verbessert werden. Dies gelingt, weil belastende Therapiemaßnahmen verringert oder Symptome so wirksam gelindert werden, dass der Patient wieder mehr Kraft zum Leben findet. Kraft zum Leben, Kraft auch zum Essen, Trinken, Bewegen,Kraft für das Immunsystem oder schlicht Kraft für Freude am Leben!
_
  Weitere fundierte Informationen zur palliativen Behandlung im Kapitel 18 des Basiswissens.

  Alles Gute
Franz

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Franz und Georg!

Diesen Vorschlag, selber noch mal Rat in der MHH zu suchen, finde ich sehr gut. Auch das werde ich meinem Schwiegervater vorschlagen.
Ich werde mal schauen, ob er mit mir über seinen Verlauf sprechen möchte. z Z. Hilft es ihm scheinbar darüber zu reden! 
Ich weiß er hat nach Xandti noch was gemacht, aber ich kenne die Namen der Wirkstoffe nicht.
Auch den PSA Verlauf werde ich noch mal erfragen! 
Auf seine Leber sprach ich gestern direkt an, ob da alles in Ordnung sei, er sieht nämlich sehr gelb aus! Er meinte aber,m da ist alles gut!
Kann das eine Nebenwirkung der PMSA Behandlung sein? 
Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall, wenn ich Genaueres sagen kann.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
LG Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,

jetzt habt ihr den Rat von drei engagierten und sehr kompetenten Forumsmitglieder erhalten.
Ich würde kurzfristig eine Zweitmeinung bzw. Therapiemöglichkeiten beim MHH einholen.
Dafür sollte die bisherige Therapieabfolge insbesondere Hormonbehandlung und Chemotherapie aufgearbeitet werden.
Ihr solltet zu Zweit hinfahren.
Eine sehr gelbe Hautfarbe deutet auf eine Gelbsucht hin und könnte auf eine Leber- und/oder Gallenblasen/-wege-Erkrankungen hindeuten. Deshalb sollte der Bilirubinwert überprüft werden.

Von einer Endzeitstimmung halte ich persönlich nichts.
Wir haben meine Schwiegermutter/Mutter nach schwerer Erkrankung zu uns genommen und über 14 Jahre gepflegt.
Sie hatte fast alles: Schlaganfall mit Aphasie, 3 Gelenk-OPs, 2 schwere Lungenentzündungen, zuletzt Gallenblasenwegekrebs.
Sie und wir waren glücklich miteinander und sie hatte noch 14 behinderte schöne Jahre.
Also Kopf hoch!
Liebe Grüße 
Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Lieber Lothar,

Vielen Dank für deinen und den Rat der anderen! 
Es hat mir schon mal geholfen, mit euch zu schreiben und aus dieser Zuversicht kann ich wieder Kraft schöpfen. 
Ich werde mich melden und bin wirklich sehr dankbar.

Ich wünsche auch euch einen guten Weg, toll dass es dieses Forum gibt!

Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Liebe Bianca,

auch Euch einen guten und langen Weg; Manni, Dir und der Familie.
Seid zuversichtlich. Neben der Therapie sind Zusammenhalt, Glaube und Liebe mindestens genau so wichtig.

Liebe Grüße an Alle
Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Ich habe nun das Profil bearbeitet und ergänzt, der Brief der MHH beschreibt natürlich noch genauer den PET-Befund aber das wäre zuviel!
Ich habe heute mit Manni gesprochen und durfte das hier eintragen.
Mir ist heute schlagartig klar geworden, was Manni alles schon durch hat.
Zwischenzeitlich war wenig Kontakt oder es hieß immer:"Mir gehts gut".
Man fragt dann natürlich nicht was nimmst du gerade oder wie heißt das Medikament.
Wie ihr erlesen könnt ist die Chemo völlig an mir vorbeigegangen, ich schrieb ja er hatte keine.
Der Kontakt ist jetzt wieder enger und wir konnten gut reden. Ich habe ihm angeboten, weiterhin alles mit ihm zu erledigen oder in Erfahrung zu bringen, was nötig ist. 
Bei der MHH will er auch noch mal um Rat fragen.

Ich bin dankbar für sein Vertrauen.

Vielleicht wird ja noch einer von euch schlau aus den Daten, es tut mir leid, dass ich vorher so wenig bzw. sogar falsches angegeben habe!

Ganz liebe Grüße 

Bianca

P.S. heißt das: Weitesgehend verlaufskonstante vereinzelt PSMA positive Lymphknotenmetastasen links parailiakal bzw. retroperitoneal/paraaortal

Dass er doch Metastasen in den Lymphknoten hat?
Er selbst meinte da ist nix.
Ich hab bestimmt noch Fragen zu einigen Begriffen, versuche aber auch Google zu nutzen, um nicht ständig das Forum zu beanspruchen🙈

----------


## Georg_

Bianca,

Dein Schwiegervater hat ja wirklich alles hinter sich. Verschiedene Chemos und PSMA Lu177 Therapie. Allerdings könnte man noch eine PSMA Therapie, nicht mit Lu177 sondern Actinium 225, durchführen. Dies wirkt besser bei Knochenmetastasen und so ganz kann ich nicht verstehen, warum man dies bei der MHH nicht angewendet hat. Jedenfalls hat man offenbar die Lu177 Therapie abgebrochen, da sie nicht mehr gewirkt hat. Dann könnte man es wohl noch mit Actinium versuchen. Es kann sein, dass dies an der MHH nicht angeboten wird, dann müsste Dein Schwiegervater an eine andere Klinik, die das anbietet. Das sind eine ganze Reihe von Kliniken.

Georg

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Georg, 
Ja das hat er, ich war auch erschrocken.
Abgebrochen wurde wohl, weil sein Knochenmark geschädigt wurde.
Sie sagten zu ihm: wenn wir jetzt weitermachen, hauen wir nicht den Metastasen mit nem Knüppel auf den Kopf, sondern Ihnen. Wir können das nicht verantworten.
Ist da dein Vorschlag mit Actinium evtl. auch eher kontraindiziert? 
Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich was in Erfahrung bringen kann bezüglich Actinium.

Lg Bianca

----------


## Georg_

Bianca,

so wie ich den Bericht verstehe, ist der PSA Wert während der PSMA Therapie erstmal nur wenig gefallen und zuletzt trotzdem stark gestiegen. Es machte daher keinen Sinn, diese Therapie fortzuführen. Das lag nicht so sehr am Knochenmark oder den Nierenproblemen. Eine PSMA Therapie mit Actinium kann aber wirken, wenn Lu177 nicht (mehr) wirkt. Ich weiß nicht ob die MHH diese Therapie anbietet.

Georg

----------


## Bianca

Lieber Georg,

Danke, dann werde ich das auch mal erwähnen.
Er möchte zunächst den Termin am kommenden Montag bei seiner Urologin abwarten, dann wird er aber hoffentlich noch mal in der MHH anrufen! 
Ich durchforste mal deren Seite!
LG

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Bianca,

Dein Schwiegervater hat die Schulmedizin durchlaufen und sieht sich nun mit dem Wort "Austherapiert" konfrontiert.
Die Therapien haben dass Knochenmark so geschädigt, dass der Körper die Blutbildung nicht mehr aus eigenen Kräften aufbauen kann.

Das kenne ich leider sehr gut und die Anzahl von mir sehr bekannten Betroffenen passen sehr genau auf gleiche Muster im Ablauf.
Um LQ zu erhalten, neben wenig Schmerzen würde ich einen palliativ evtl. auch noch einen Komplementärmediziner konsultieren. Das wurde hier schon ausgesagt.
Die Komplementären können das Blutbild verbessern, wodurch die LQ steigt. Z.B. durch TSH triggern, B12, Retikolozyten und unreife Granolozyten/Thrombozyten in das Reifestadium führen, wobei sich alle Blutwerte verbessern können.

Lasst keine neue Therapie mehr zu, sondern verbessert die LQ. Vielleicht meint es die Urologien ganz gut mit dem Schwiegervater.
Es ist so gar möglich, dass bei zerstörtem Knochenmark, Organe und Gewebe zur Blutbildung vom Körper aktiviert werden.  Hokuspokus? Nein, Realität.
Dafür sind jedoch Schulmediziner nicht ausgebildet worden.

In Hannover laufen doch auch Studien mit Rucaparib. Diese zweiarmigen Phase 3 Studien sind in der Rekrutierungsphase. Versucht es doch hereinzukommen.
Nach den Chemos sind - mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit BRCA 1 u. 2 im Blut nachweisbar.

Hans-J.

----------


## Optimist

> Bianca, so wie ich den Bericht verstehe, ist der PSA Wert während der PSMA Therapie erstmal nur wenig gefallen und zuletzt trotzdem stark gestiegen. Es machte daher keinen Sinn, diese Therapie fortzuführen. Das lag nicht so sehr am Knochenmark oder den Nierenproblemen. Eine PSMA Therapie mit Actinium kann aber wirken, wenn Lu177 nicht (mehr) wirkt. Ich weiß nicht ob die MHH diese Therapie anbietet.


Hallo Bianca,
vor kurzem habe ich über Ac225 ein Thema eröffnet, das eine lebhafte Diskussion nach sich zog.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...449#post117449

  In #1 dieses Themas habe ich eine Studie (link in #1) vorgestellt. In dieser Studie wurde festgestellt, dass die Wirksamkeit von Actinium nach einer Lutetiumvorbehandlung nicht besonders gut ist. siehe *Diagramm 3B, S. 20 der Studie*.

 In #11 dieses Themas erklärt Georg die Abb. 3B. 

I_ch gehe auch davon aus, dass die Lu177 Therapie bei diesen Patienten nicht gut gewirkt hatte, darum war man auf Ac225 gewechselt. Es war nur eine Auswahl an Patienten, bei denen bereits eine Lu177 Therapie keinen Erfolg hatte. Dass Ac225 dann auch nur eine begrenzte Wirkung hat, kann man sich vorstellen. Das muss aber nicht heißen, dass eine vorherige Lu177 Therapie grundsätzlich die Ergebnisse der Ac225 Therapie verschlechtert_.

Das obige, umrandete Zitat liest sich etwas anders.
Ja was nun ?

@Georg, wie kommst du zu diesen unterschiedlichen Aussagen ?

Franz

----------


## Georg_

Franz,

in dieser Studie hatte Actinium nach Lu177 doch einen guten Erfolg:



https://www.researchgate.net/figure/...fig5_322658758

Wie man sieht war hier zweimal Lu177 angewendet worden ohne Erfolg und dann Actinium mit erheblichem Erfolg. Es kann also wirken, vielleicht auch nur bei einigen Patienten. Aber man sollte es versuchen.

Georg

----------


## Bianca

@Hans J

Ich kann über Rucaparib nicht viel verständliches finden, hast du vielleicht einen Link?

Bin jetzt etwas durcheinander...
Die Werte sind doch schlimmer als ich dachte.
Und vielleicht hat die Urologin es wirklich gut gemeint.
Sorry ...entscheiden kann nur Manni, ich wüsste zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt überhaupt nicht was man tun oder eben nicht tun sollte.

Danke euch

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
hier ein deutschsprachiger aktueller Link zu Rucaparib:

https://www.thieme-connect.com/produ...55/a-0832-4855

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Optimist

Georg,

eine sehr beeindruckende Fallstudie. Im ausführlichen Text (s. u.) konnte ich aber leider keinen Hinweis auf progressionsfreie Zeit und Gesamtüberleben finden.

http://jnm.snmjournals.org/content/5....full.pdf+html


Franz

----------


## Hans-J.

Bianca,

Lothar hat ja schon ausgeholfen, jetzt folgen die Auswertungen der Phase 2 zu Triton.

https://www.onvista.de/news/clovis-o...2018-139474677

Rucaparip hat den Wirkstoff Rubraca und als Nachfolgemedikament zu Olaparib zu verstehen.

Rucaparib gehört zu der Klasse von Wirkstoffen gegen Krebs, die als PARP-Inhibitoren bezeichnet werden. PARP ist ein Eiweiß ( Protein ) im Zellinnern, das an der Reparatur von Schäden an der DNA beteiligt ist und den Zellen hilft, weiterzuleben. Die DNA ist das genetische Material, das die Anleitung für das Wachstum und die Entwicklung des Körpers enthält. Krebs kann entstehen, wenn es zu Veränderungen im genetischen Material kommt. ( Gelegentlich auch DNA Mutationen ) BRCA 1,2 und ATM.
PARP kann das unkontrollierte Wachstum stoppen.

Die neue Studie Triton 3 soll herausfinden, ob Rucaparib alleine wirksam ist.

Hans-J.

----------


## Bianca

Vielen Dank an alle! 
Ich melde mich spätestens Dienstag oder wenn ich noch Fragen habe. Ich hatte oben noch was aus dem MHH Bericht kopiert, heißt der Wortlaut, dass er doch Metastasen in den Lymphknoten hat?

LG Bianca

----------


## Georg_

Ja, es wurden Lymphknotenmetastasen festgestellt. Allerdings könnte er damit noch viele Jahre leben. Darüber braucht ihr Euch also im Moment keine Sorgen zu machen.

----------


## Bianca

Hey Georg,
Danke das beruhigt mich etwas...

----------


## Bianca

Hallo ihr Lieben.

Ich wollte mich heute noch mal melden.
Leider gibt es nichts Gutes zu berichten.
Heute wurde der Katheter gezogen und dann sollte Manni zu Hause schauen, ob es ohne geht! 
Leider hatte er wieder Harnverhalt und muss den Katheter weitere 4 Wochen tragen.
An einer weiteren Studie teilzunehmen kommt nicht in Frage, weil ja sein Knochenmark schon so geschädigt ist! Er möchte daher auch keine 2. Meinung aus Hannover.
Heute geht es ihm sehr schlecht, er musste sich mehrmals übergeben und hatte starken Durchfall. Evtl. Kommt das auch daher, weil er soviel trinken musste. 
Ich weiß nicht wo mir der Kopf steht, ich habe so Angst.
Sein PSA Wert ist über 3000, eine genaue Zahl nannte er nicht. Sein Bilirubinwert ist in Ordnung, woher die Gelbfärbung kommt konnte die Ärztin nicht sagen.
Er baut in kurzer Zeit gewichtsmäßig sehr schnell ab.
Die Ärztin hat ihm jetzt Ibu 800 und Novaminsulfon verschrieben. 
Heute möchte er nur noch schlafen, es war ein anstrengender Tag!
Wir wissen im Moment nicht weiter..

----------


## PartnerundZuhörer

Hallo, das Erbrechen könnte von Nierenproblemen her kommen,  vielleicht funktioniert der Abfluss nicht?  Das kann auch vorkommen,  wenn Nierenschienen ( eigentlich  Harnleiterschienen) und/ oder ein Harnblasenkatheter liegen. Eine zweite mögliche Ursache wären Medikamente.  Opiate, besonders neu angesetzt, ohne Prophylaxe gegen Übelkeit. Oder Ibuprofen und Medikamente aus der gleichen Substanzklasse ohne Magenschutz. Möglicherweise besteht auch eine Verstopfung. Hat er vielleicht einen Diabetes?  Wichtig wäre aus meiner Sicht die bereits von Optimist empfohlene Einleitung einer Palliativversorgung. Möglichst ambulant ( Abkürzung lautet SAPV). Und die von Hans J empfohlene  Komplementärmedizin, wenn machbar, könnte auch, zumindest zeitweise, eine Verbesserung bewirken.

----------


## Bianca

Hallo PartnerundZuhörer,

Diabetes hat mein Schwiegervater nicht und Opiate nimmt er noch nicht.
Für Magenschutz ist gesorgt.
Ich habe gehofft, die Ärztin weißt ihn auf die Palliativversorgung und Komplementärmeditmzin hin. 
Ich weiß nicht ob, ich das ansprechen sollte bzw. auch wie.
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich vielleicht zu schwarz sehe oder mit meiner Sorge übertreibe. Manni zeig ich das natürlich nicht und mein Mann redet nicht wirklich darüber. Ich weiß nicht wohin mit meinen Gefühlen...
Noch ist Manni auf den Beinen und geht auch spazieren, aber er sagte letztens zu seinem 7 jährigen Enkelsohn: "Der Opa ist oft müde und schläft viel!"
Das ist auch so ein Thema, wann und wie rede ich mit meinen Kindern. (7 und 13 Jahre)
Es ist soviel Unsicherheit da.
Obwohl wir sehr lange wissen,dass er unheilbar krank ist, ist der Gedanke, dass er bald nicht mehr da ist, unerträglich.
 Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Bianca,
  es gibt  von den "Blauen Ratgebern der Krebshilfe"  den Band 42 mit der Thematik Hilfe für Angehörige, Umgang mit Erkrankten. Darin ist ein größeres Kapital wie man Kindern die neue Situation erklärt und ihnen helfen kann damit umzugehen. 

  Liegt in manchen Arztpraxen aus, oder hier als PDF.

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...pVwGjH03oAlssm

  Du schreibst: "Obwohl wir sehr lange wissen, dass er unheilbar krank ist, ist der Gedanke, dass er bald nicht mehr da ist, unerträglich." und "Noch ist Manni auf den Beinen und geht auch spazieren"

  Versuche die euch verbleibende, gemeinsame Zeit zu nutzen. Wenn dein Schwiegervater die Kraft hat kleine Spaziergänge zu unternehmen und er dabei nicht nur seine Ruhe haben will, frag ihn einfach ob ihr oder die Kinder ab und an mitgehen könnt. Vielleicht ergibt sich, wenn er gut drauf ist, ganz von selbst  die Möglichkeit eines Gesprächs.  Aber nicht bedrängen, manches ergibt sich von selbst.
Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung mit Schwerkranken.

  Und deine eigene Verzweiflung, versuch es mal mit dem Team von der Psychoonkologie, die sind in vielen Kliniken zu finden. Einfach mal anrufen. Die *helfen und beraten auch Angehörige von Krebskranken.*

  Als Krebsbetroffener hat mir vor knapp zwei Jahren eine Mitarbeiterin der Psychoonkologie schnell aus einem der "schwarzen Löcher" in die ich trotz (vermeintlicher) schneller Verarbeitung meiner Diagnose gelegentlich gefallen bin, geholfen.


  Euch alles Gute
   Franz

----------


## Bianca

Lieber Franz,

danke für deine Worte und deine Tipps. Es tut gut verstanden zu werden, gestern war ein Freund meines Mannes da, er hat kürzlich seinen Vater verloren.
Obwohl er auch Dinge gesagt hat, die gut getan haben, war da doch etwas was mich irritierte!
Ich sagte: "ich muss doch stark sein für Lars (mein Mann)!" Er sagte:"du musst nicht immer stark sein, du kannst auch mit Lars weinen!" 
Bei meinem Mann schwierig, er zieht sich bei sowas zurück und macht das, wie er selbst sagt, lieber mit sich selbst aus.
Dann meinte ich:" Wo finden die Trost,  die für andere stark sein wollen, wo darf ich traurig sein.
Da sagte er:" Du bist ja nicht direkt betroffen, du kannst evtl. bei der Seelsorge anrufen, die hören dir auch zu!"

Eigentlich fühle ich mich schon direkt betroffen, Manni ist wie ein Vater für mich!
Ich möchte nicht die Welt um mich verrückt machen, aber es belastet mich schon!
Ich werde deinen Rat befolgen und die Zeit nutzen, auch mit unseren Kindern.
Ich hoffe es gelingt mir niemanden auf die Nerven zu gehen!

Ganz liebe  Grüße  Bianca

----------


## Optimist

> Eigentlich fühle ich mich schon direkt betroffen, Manni ist wie ein Vater für mich! Ich möchte nicht die Welt um mich verrückt machen, aber es belastet mich schon! Ich werde deinen Rat befolgen und die Zeit nutzen, auch mit unseren Kindern.
> Ich hoffe es gelingt mir niemanden auf die Nerven zu gehen!


Liebe Bianca,
wenn man sich mit jemanden gut versteht, ist man immer direkt betroffen, egal ob verwandt oder nicht. 

und 
wenn du versuchst niemanden auf die Nerven zu gehen, und versuchst weniger über dich Belastendes zu sprechen, die seelische Belastung bleibt und kann noch schlimmer werden.
Wolfsburg ist eine größere Stadt, googel mal nach Selbsthilfegruppen für Angehörige von Krebs- oder anderen Schwererkrankten. Gibts vielleicht auch mit Telefonsprechstunden zum Kennenlernen.

Alles Gute
Franz

----------


## Bianca

Vielen Dank Franz, 
Ich denke auch, dass nicht der Verwandtschaftsgrad aussagt, wie betroffen man ist bzw.  sein darf!
Die PDF Datei war sehr interessant und berührend, sehr gut geschrieben. 
Ich werde mal versuchen mit einer außen stehenden Person zu sprechen, vielleicht hilft es mir ja.
Ich mag hier im Forum gar nicht so viel über mein Gemütszustand schreiben. Es lesen ja viele mit und ich möchte eigentlich niemanden entmutigen. 
Dann denke ich wieder, vielleicht gehört das auch dazu, ihr seid ja quasi auch außen stehende und mit euch zu schreiben tut mir gut! 
Ich möchte mich hier noch mal ganz herzlich bedanken,dass ihr immer ein "offenes Ohr" habt und anderen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht, obwohl die meisten ja selbst betroffen sind.


Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Bianca,
Du gehst hier niemandem auf die Nerven und kannst hier unbesorgt auch über Deinen Gemütszustand schreiben.
Das hilft Dir selbst auch schon und dann kannst Du auch besser wieder anderen helfen  :L&auml;cheln: 
Alles Gute
Lutz

----------


## Bianca

Das ist sehr lieb Lutz danke!!!

----------


## Bianca

Manni hat heute bis 13.30 Uhr geschlafen, jetzt hat er 40 ° Fieber, kaum getrunken.
Er hat Paracetamol bekommen. Meine Schwägerin wollte später noch Wadenwickel machen.
Er döst immer wieder weg. 
Was mir Sorgen macht,  sowas habe ich schon bei meinem Sohn gesehen, er war apathisch und nickte immer wieder weg als er dehydriert war.
Morgen früh fahre ich zu ihm und wenn es nicht besser ist braucht er sicherlich Flüssigkeit i.v.
Jetzt mache ich mir wieder total Sorgen.

----------


## Bianca

Hallo nochmal! 

Ich hab noch mal ne Frage zu Medikamenten:
Manni nicht Novaminsulfontropfen wenn die Schmerzen sehr stark werden, ansonsten ibu600 oder 800! Von den Ibus wird ihm manchmal schlecht, weil sie ja auf den Magen gehen.
Magenschutztabletten nimmt er aber auch schon.
Im Beipackzettel von Novaminsulfon steht,  dass es kontraindiziert ist, wenn man eine Knochenmarksfunktionsstörung hat, was bei Manni ja der Fall ist. Was sind die Auswirkunken, wenn er sie trotzdem nimmt? Sollte er lieber was anderes nehmen und wenn ja was würdet ihr empfehlen?
Ich bin über das Fieber beunruhigt,  wir haben es gestern noch runter bekommen, aber es muss ja einen Grund haben. 

Vielen Dank Bianca

----------


## Bianca

Nimmt Novaminsulfon soll das oben heißen!

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
ihr macht ja derzeit eine Menge mit!
Wegen der Schmerzmittel würde ich eine örtliche Schmerzambulanz kontaktieren.
Meine Schwiegermutter wurde wegen der starken Schmerzen ein Morphin-Schmerzpflaster verordnet.
Sie hatte dies über Jahre gut vertragen, da es über 3 Tage über die Haut aufgenommen wird.
Alles Gute
Liebe Grüße 
Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Lieber Lothar,

Danke für den Tipp, ich denke auch,dass die bessere Wahl ist bei der Sachlage.
Leider komme ich nur langsam an Schwägerin und Manni ran. Ich muss versuchen das als Vorschlag zu unterbreiten. Meine Schwägerin findet schon 2 Ibuprofen zuviel, wenn er es doch auch mit einer aushalten kann..  ich finde er muss gar nix aushalten, er muss schmerzfrei sein.
Ich wundere mich, dass seine Urologin ihn noch nicht auf Palliativmediziner aufmerksam gemacht hat. 
Ich hoffe ich finde einen Weg ohne mich zu sehr einzumischen.

Liebe Grüße

----------


## Lothar M

Liebe Bianca,

Schmerzen muss keiner mehr aushalten, was soll das, die Scherztherapie ist weit fortgeschritten.
Morphinpflaster belastet die Organe nicht. Manni hat es nicht verdient Schmerzen zu haben!
Ibu wirkt erst richtig bei entsprechender Dosierung. Es ist auch entzündungshemmend und fiebersenkend.
Hat Manni einen erhöhten CRP-Wert?

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Was ist das für ein Wert. Im Bericht der MHH kann ich nichts finden! Ich hab mal gegoogelt, kann es ein Indiz auf einen erhöhten Wert sein, wenn der Urin zwar gelb aber sehr milchig ist?

----------


## Lothar M

Der CRP-Wert zeigt Entzündungen im Körper an.
https://www.netdoktor.de/laborwerte/crp/

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Lothar! 

Die Frage, ob er erhöht ist kann ich leider nicht beantworten, da ich aktuell keinerlei Blutwerte kenne.
Ich vermute, dass du den Einsatz von Ibuprofen in richtiger Dosierung daher befürwortest, weil es ja auch entzündungshemmend wirkt.
Da bin ich ganz bei dir, verkehrt ist Ibu bestimmt nicht, aber ich befürchte alleine hilft es nicht mehr lange. Vielleicht kann man es mit einem anderen Arzneimittel gut kombinieren. 
Ich werde jetzt (erstmal alleine) an die Palluativmedizin richten und irgendwie versuchen, die Familie da heranzuführen.
Ich danke dir für deine Erfahrungswerte mit dem Morohinpflaster.

Ich hoffe, dass Manni noch eine gute schmerzfreie Zeit hat.

LG Bianca

----------


## Optimist

> Ich werde jetzt (erstmal alleine) an die Palluativmedizin richten und irgendwie versuchen, die Familie da heranzuführen.


 Bianca,
  ganz so einfach ist es nicht. Auch wenn du nur das Beste für deinen Schwiegervater willst, gilt zu beachten:
*auch bei Maßnahmen der Palliativmedizin bedarf es der Zustimmung des Patienten.*

  Das folgende Zitat habe ich diesem Text der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Palliativmedizin entnommen:

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...5LYCYXh2TfvCr5

  Zitat S. 9 unten:
  "_Wie in anderen Bereichen der Versorgung soll auch innerhalb der Palliativversorgung jeder Mensch als autonomes Individuum in seiner Einzigartigkeit anerkannt werden. In allen Phasen von Therapie und Begleitung, jedoch insbesondere am Lebensende, soll der Wille des Patienten respektiert und soweit als möglich realisiert werden. Der Patient bzw. sein Vertreter sollen zu jedem Zeitpunkt die Möglichkeit zur selbstbestimmten Zustimmung zu oder Ablehnung von Therapien auch von palliativen Betreuungs- oder Begleitungsangeboten erhalten_

  Franz

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Franz, 

Ich wollte nicht ohne Mannis Wissen irgendetwas entscheiden oder lostreten. 
Ich dachte, die helfen auch Angehörigen mit der Situation umzugehen, dass ich irgendwo hin kann mit meiner Sorge und Unsicherheit, also ein wenig Hilfe für mich. Brauch ich da auch die Zustimmung von Manni? Alles was ihn persönlich betrifft soll er selbst entscheiden, das finde ich genau wie du auch ganz wichtig!

Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Bianca,

  es tut mir leid, dass ich dich heute früh falsch verstanden habe.  Manchmal schreibe ich schneller als ich denke.
  Deine Vorgehensweise, erstmal als betroffene Angehörige Kontakte zur Palliativmedizin zu knüpfen und dann deinen Schwiegervater vorsichtig für palliative Behandlungen zu interessieren, finde ich gut.

  Viel Erfolg
Franz

----------


## Bianca

Hey Franz,

Kein Problem, vielleicht habe ich mich auch etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.

Ganz liebe Grüße

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
hallo Franz,
Manni braucht jetzt eine professionelle Schmerztherapie.
Die könnte doch auch von einer Schmerzambulanz einer Klinik verordnet, eingestellt und überwacht werden.
Ich würden den Begriff „Palliativ“ gegenüber Manni vermeiden.
Liebe Grüße 
Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Lothar ,

Ich habe heute gut mit Manni über weitere Möglichkeiten gesprochen und auch schon gute Kontakte in Wolfsburg gefunden.
Er war sehr offen für das Thema, an das ich mich vorsichtig rangetastet habe.
Zur Zeit ist er immer noch sehr schwach und hat Schwindel. Er muss will liegen, sitzen und stehen geht nicht lange! Heute hat er eine 3/4 Banane gegessen, das erste "Feste" seit 1/2 Wochen, sonst nur Fresubin. Er trinkt jetzt wieder besser ich hoffe es geht jetzt erst mal bergauf. 
Ich fragte ihn wie stark die Schmerzen auf einer Skala von 1-10 sind, er sagte 3, dann nimmt er eine Ibu600 und evtl. auch zur Nacht eine 2.
Grundsätzlich ist Ibu nicht auf Dauer gut und hilft sicherlich auch nicht mehr ausreichend, wenn die Schmerzen stärker werden, aber das ist ihm auch bewusst. Ich habe von Schmerzspezialisten gesprochen, die genau wissen was man geben und kombinieren kann.
Die Infos in kleine Portionen verpackt, ich denke er wird sich darüber Gedanken machen.

LG Bianca

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Lothar,

ich habe heute die Blutwerte bekommen!
Der CRP Wert ist <5.0 mg/l  und der Gesamt PSA Wert liegt bei 5336,00 ųg/l 
Seit einer Woche geht's ihm jetzt schlecht. Gestern noch ganz  gut, bisher nahm er in 24Std. 1 Ibu800, heute ist er zum ersten mit starken Schmerzen aufgestanden und hat gleich morgens eine Tablette genommen! 
Am Freitag spreche ich mit einen Onkologen,welcher auch mit dem Wolfsburger SAPV Team eng zusammen arbeitet! Ich habe außerdem darum gebeten, die aktuellsten Blutwerte und einen Bericht 
seiner Urologin an den Onkologen zu übermitteln, damit dieser auf den bis dato aktuellsten Stand ist! 

LG an alle hier !!!

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
der CRP-Wert von 5 liegt noch im Normalbereich.
Der PSA-Wert ist sehr hoch. Wie hoch ist die Verdoppelungsrate in Monaten?
Die Tageshöchstdosis von Ibo liegt bei 3 x 800.

LG Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Lieben Dank Lothar,

Von der Onkologisches Praxis wurde empfohlen: 2-3x Ibu800 regelmäßig! 
Ja der PSA Wert ist wirklich sehr hoch! 
Er liegt jetzt seit einer Woche und hat Schwindel! Der kommt sicherlich vom Kreislauf im allg. Und vom niedrigen Blutdruck, heute: 98/ 62 Puls 66.
Das er nicht so kann wie will, macht ich natürlich traurig, aber wir tun alles um ihm eine Hilfe zu sein und das natürlich ohne ihn zu überrumpeln! 

Bianca

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Bianca,

die Palliativmediziner verfügen über ein breites Wissen zur Schmerzbekämpfung bei Krebspatienten.

Schau mal in diesen link:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...005#post118005


Franz

----------


## Bianca

Danke lieber Franz!
Habt ihr vielleicht Tipps,  was wir jetzt zu  Hause machen können! Wir achten darauf, dass er einigermaßen trinkt, essen klappt gerade gar nicht! 
In seinen Tee machen wir Zucker und eine Prise Salz, um ein paar Elektrolyte zuzuführen. 
Bevor er aufsteht, sofern es überhaupt geht, macht er Fusstraining (wippen) um das Blut etwas hoch zu pumpen, gegen den Schwindel! Dazu Vertigoheel. Wärmflasche in den Rücken, da hat er am meisten Schmerzen...
Habt ihr noch Ideen? 

Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Optimist

> Am Freitag spreche ich mit einen Onkologen,welcher auch mit dem Wolfsburger SAPV Team eng zusammen arbeitet! Ich habe außerdem darum gebeten, die aktuellsten Blutwerte und einen Bericht seiner Urologin an den Onkologen zu übermitteln, damit dieser auf den bis dato aktuellsten Stand ist!


Hallo Bianca,
die Erfahrung hat mich gelehrt, dass die Übermittlung von Patientendaten von Praxis A nach Praxis B gelegentlich etwas dauern kann.
Falls dir ein Ausdruck der aktuellsten Untersuchungsergebnisse vorliegt, diesen vorsichtshalber zum Termin am Freitag mitnehmen.

Franz

----------


## Lothar M

Liebe Bianca,
hier noch Vorschläge zur Pflege von Manni:
Ich würde ihm flüssige Nahrung (Astronautenkost)  in kleinen Schlücken geben (täglich 3 Flächchen).
Weil er immer liegt, würde ich den Arzt nach einer Dekubitusmatraze fragen.
Wegen einer ambulanten Pflege würde ich jetzt sofort Pflegegeld bei seiner Krankenkasse beantragen.
Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Franz und Lothar, 
Vielen Dank! 
Ich habe gerade mit dem SAPV Team telefoniert, das war auch schon sehr hilfreich!
Fresubin (Astronautennahrung) hat er schon länger, trinkt er aber leider gerade gar nicht, er bekommt es nicht runter! Schluckbeschwerden hat er aber wohl nicht! 
Ich hoffe wirklich der Arzt kann uns da noch weiterhelfen! 
Die Sache mit der Pflegestufe ist ein sensibles Thema, wird aber sicher nötig sein,da seine Partnerin selber gerade mit Rücken in der ReHa ist! 
Die vom SAPV Team sagten auch wir sollen die Pflege ruhig schon beantragen, da es etwas dauern kann.
Wir kämpfen uns gerade von Tag zu Tag!
Gestern hat er viel geweint und meinte zu seiner Tochter:" Das ist der Tiefpunkt!"

Es ist nicht einfach 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Bianca

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Heute habe ich den Notarzt gerufen, es ging nix mehr. Er hatte extremen Schüttelfrost und starke Schmerzen, Erbrechen musste er auch.
Er hat eine Blasenentzündung und einen Harnwegsinfekt, die Blutwerte waren nicht aktuell genug. Nach der Blutentnahme bei seiner Urologin wurde der Katheter ja noch gezogen und musste neu gelegt werden. Ich vermute dabei ist ein Keim mit reingekommen. Durch das Ibu hatte er kein Fieber mehr und wir haben es nicht bemerkt. Wir dachten einfach, dass er schwach von den Metastasen ...und seiner Erkrankung im allg. ist

Er fühlt sich gut aufgehoben. Alles weitere ist nun auch in die Wege geleitet! Pflegestufe, SAPV usw.
natürlich alles mit Mannis Einverständnis. 

Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
Manni ist jetzt in guten Händen und geborgen.
Im Krankenhaus werden seine Infektionen behandelt.
Dort wird man sich auch seiner Schmerzen annehmen.
Ihr braucht jetzt auch mal Erholung.
Ich denke an Euch!
Liebe Grüße
Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Lothar, 

Ich bin sehr gerührt, danke! 
Morgen und Montag stehen noch wichtige Termine an! Zwischendurch versuchen wir uns Die Zeit für uns zu nehmen! Danke für die lieben Worte!!!

LG Bianca

----------


## Bianca

Guten Abend, 

Kann man hier eigentlich ein Foto von seinem Handy hochladen? Wenn ja wie geht das?

Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Georg_

Ich lade meine Bilder immer hier hoch: https://picr.de/ Man bekommt dann einen Link, den man in seinen Beitrag kopieren kann. Vom Internet Browser im Handy aus müsste es wohl auch gehen, das habe ich noch nicht gemacht.

----------


## Lothar M

Bianca,
euer Manni ist durch drei tapfere und liebe Frauen behütet.
Viele Betroffene hier im Forum denken und fühlen mit euch.
Unsere Hoffnungen und gute Wünsche begleiten euch.
Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Danke Georg
Aber das kapier ich nicht. Möchte mich da nicht anmelden, aber trotzdem danke

----------


## Bianca

Lothar
Mir fehlen die Worte
Einfach nur DANKE. das bedeutet mir/uns viel!

----------


## Bianca

Könnt ihr das Bild neben meinem Namen erkennen?
Ich möchte euch ein Gesicht zum Namen geben! 
Das bin ich mit meinem lieben Schwiegervater Manni,leider ist das Bild schräg!

----------


## DieBlonde

Hallo Bianca,

ein schönes Bild! Manni kann sich glücklich schätzen, so eine tolle Familie und besonders eine so zugewandte Schwiegertochter zu haben.

Ich lese meist nur still mit, aber so wie ich verfolgen sicher viele Euren Weg und fühlen mit. 

Ich wünsch Euch alles Gute,
Nat

----------


## Bianca

Danke Nat für deinen lieben Worte!
Ich hänge in der Luft...
Seine Lebensgefährtin ist auf Reha, ich weiß nicht wie ernst es um Manni steht!
Heute wurde das Schmerzmittel
Hydromorphon 4mg 1-01 und Novaminsulfon 1-1-1-1
Auf Hydromorphon 8mg 1-01 und Novaminsulfon 1-1-1-1 erhöht.
Auf das Ergebnis der Urinprobe wird noch gewartet für ein gezieltes Antibiotikum, bisher bekam er nur ein Breitbandantibiotikum. Heute war sein Urin rötlich verfärbt! Er kann nicht liegen und nicht schlafen.
Sollten wir sie nach Hause holen? 
Die Ärzte geben keine Prognose!
Sein PSA war am 19.08. Bei 3000 und am 4.09. Bei über 5000 ug/l.
Das ist so schnell gestiegen...

Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
hier ein Rat für Mannis Lebensgefährtin:

https://www.ihre-vorsorge.de/experte...sicherung.html

Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Lothar,

Mo seine Lebensgefährtin kommt morgen nach Hause!
Manni bekommt jetzt:
Hydromorphon 1-0-1
Novaminsulfon 2-2-2-2
Geht dieser Zustand wieder weg, dass er wie besoffen ist und Sachen sieht und hört, die gar nicht da sind?
Ich weiß das kommt von den Opiaten, aber gewöhnt sich der Körper daran und das geht evtl. wieder weg?
Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
die Nebenwirkungen des Opiats scheinen mir zu stark.
Ich habe natürlich keine eigene Erfahrung oder theoretisches Wissen.
Meine Schwiegermutter Klara bekam als Pflaster über Jahre ein Opiumsurrogat und hatte dies ohne Einschränkungen gut vertragen.
Es ist für Manni und euch gut, dass Mo jetzt auch da ist.
Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Lothar,
Ich werde das mal erfragen, wenn ich morgen jemanden antreffen! 
Danke dir!

Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
das Schmerzpflaster heißt “Transtec“.
Hier ein Link auf den Beipackzettel:

https://www.nebenwirkungen.de/datenb...Transtec%C2%AE

Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Danke Lothar, sehr lieb!

----------


## Bianca

Hallo! 
Heute nach fast einer Woche konnten wir mal direkt eine Ärztin sprechen.
Manni ist ja immer noch im Krankenhaus, weil sich nicht wirklich was bessert! Sein Entzündungswert ( CRP) war 200, dann 250 jetzt 300, also steigend! Das Antibiotikum schlägt nicht an, es wird jetzt geforscht ob die Entzündung überhaupt noch bakteriell ist oder woanders her kommt! 
Manni wurde geröntgt, er hat einen Schatten auf der Lunge, das wird morgen per CT abgeklärt (mich wundert, warum nicht gleich CT)
Seinen Kopf kann er immer noch nicht heben, wahrscheinlich auch Metastasen, die sollen nach Rücksprache evtl. bestrahlt werden.
Die Schmerzmittel wurden wieder erhöht!
Hydromorphon 12mg 1-0-1 und Novaminsulfon 500 2-2-2-2, zusätzlich kann er nach weiteren schneller wirksamen Mitteln fragen.
Ich habe darum gebeten, dass er auf Pflaster umgestellt wird, er muss immer mehr Tabletten schlucken und das mit einem steifen Nacken. Dazu kommt immer noch,dass er zwischendurch sehr wirr ist und Dinge sieht und hört, die nicht da sind.
Selbst wenn die Entzündung im Griff bekommen wird, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass er so nach Hause kommt.
Er trinkt unheimlich schlecht (bekommt Flüsdigkeit i.v.), essen bekommt er gar nicht runter und die Energiedrinks trinkt er auch nicht.
Des Weiteren bekommt er ein Mittel für seinen Stuhlgang, da sie befürchten, dass es zu einem Darmverschluss kommt! 
Uns bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig als zu warten. Die Ärztin meinte aber, im Hospiz sieht sie ihn noch nicht!

Ich habe wenig Hoffnung....und bin ratlos 

Liebe Grüße an alle, die uns begleiten!

----------


## Optimist

> Heute nach fast einer Woche konnten wir mal direkt eine Ärztin sprechen.
> Seinen Kopf kann er immer noch nicht heben, wahrscheinlich auch Metastasen, die sollen nach Rücksprache evtl. bestrahlt werden.
> Die Schmerzmittel wurden wieder erhöht!
> Hydromorphon 12mg 1-0-1 und Novaminsulfon 500 2-2-2-2, zusätzlich kann er nach weiteren schneller wirksamen Mitteln fragen.
> Ich habe darum gebeten, dass er auf Pflaster umgestellt wird, er muss immer mehr Tabletten schlucken und das mit einem steifen Nacken. Dazu kommt immer noch,dass er zwischendurch sehr wirr ist und Dinge sieht und hört, die nicht da sind.


Hallo Bianca,
das hört sich alles nicht gut an, aber ein paar Tips kann ich dir/euch geben.

- Auf den Stationen eines Krankenhauses gibt es, zumindest dort wo ich als Ansprechpartner für meine Verwandten öfter vorbeischaute, feste tägliche Sprechstunden mit den behandelnden Ärzten. 
- Hydromorphon und Novaminsulfon können bei Schluckbeschwerden auch intravenös gegeben werden.
- Verwirrung und Sehen nicht vorhandener Dinge, könnte ein Hinweis auf Hirnmetastasen sein. Gibt es dazu Erkenntnisse ? 

Franz

----------


## DerBader

Bianca,

der Klinikaufenthalt ist sicherlich noch gerechtfertigt um die Entzündung zu kontrollieren und möglichst die Quelle zu finden. Es geht darum einem drohenden Multiorganversagen entgegen zu wirken. 

Unabhängig davon wäre jetzt aber der Patientenwille im Vordergrund. Die weiteren Maßnahmen sind in dieser Situation maßgeblich vom einst verfügten Willen oder der noch möglichen verbalen Willensbekundung abhängig. Kurzfristig wird z.B. die Frage der perkutanen Ernährung (PEG) im Raum stehen. Die verweigerte Nahrungsaufnahme kann eine Folge fehlenden Hungergefühls, als NW der Morphine, oder auch eine Art der Willenserklärung sein. Dies ist sicherlich für Angehörige nicht immer einfach, dennoch sollte der Wille respektiert werden.

Ansonsten ist eine adäquate Analgesie derzeit angebracht und zielführend. Es wäre zu überlegen diese unter diesen Umständen auf eine klinische i.v. Substitution umzustellen.

Für die kommenden Tage wünsche ich Dir viel Kraft!

Matthias

----------


## Bianca

> Hallo Bianca,
> das hört sich alles nicht gut an, aber ein paar Tips kann ich dir/euch geben.
> 
> - Auf den Stationen eines Krankenhauses gibt es, zumindest dort wo ich als Ansprechpartner für meine Verwandten öfter vorbeischaute, feste tägliche Sprechstunden mit den behandelnden Ärzten. 
> - Hydromorphon und Novaminsulfon können bei Schluckbeschwerden auch intravenös gegeben werden.
> - Verwirrung und Sehen nicht vorhandener Dinge, könnte ein Hinweis auf Hirnmetastasen sein. Gibt es dazu Erkenntnisse ? 
> 
> Franz


Hallo Franz,

Auf Mannis Station ist es so, dass man sich auf eine Liste schreiben lässt und dann ab 16 Uhr mit Wartezeit vielleicht den diensthabenen Arzt sprechen kann. Dieser ist aber auch für die Notaufnahme ect. zuständig...
Ich weiß nicht warum es so lange gedauert hat, vielleicht weil sie selber noch nichts wussten.
Als gesagt wurde es wird ein CT gemacht, fragte ich ob auch der Kopf und Nacken mit gemacht wurden. Sie hatten aber gesagt erst mal die Lunge, sie spricht das beim Oberarzt aber an...
Wir wissen also nicht, ob er schon Metastasen  im Gehirn hat.
Wie sie die Schmerzmittel zukünftig verabreichen,  weiß ich nicht, auch das will die Ärztin noch mal besprechen...
Es zieht sich alles so dahin, ich wünsche mir einfach nur dass Manni schmerzfrei wird, ganz schnell ! 

Lieben Dank für deine Tipps Franz

----------


## Bianca

> Bianca,
> 
> der Klinikaufenthalt ist sicherlich noch gerechtfertigt um die Entzündung zu kontrollieren und möglichst die Quelle zu finden. Es geht darum einem drohenden Multiorganversagen entgegen zu wirken. 
> 
> Unabhängig davon wäre jetzt aber der Patientenwille im Vordergrund. Die weiteren Maßnahmen sind in dieser Situation maßgeblich vom einst verfügten Willen oder der noch möglichen verbalen Willensbekundung abhängig. Kurzfristig wird z.B. die Frage der perkutanen Ernährung (PEG) im Raum stehen. Die verweigerte Nahrungsaufnahme kann eine Folge fehlenden Hungergefühls, als NW der Morphine, oder auch eine Art der Willenserklärung sein. Dies ist sicherlich für Angehörige nicht immer einfach, dennoch sollte der Wille respektiert werden.
> 
> Ansonsten ist eine adäquate Analgesie derzeit angebracht und zielführend. Es wäre zu überlegen diese unter diesen Umständen auf eine klinische i.v. Substitution umzustellen.
> 
> Für die kommenden Tage wünsche ich Dir viel Kraft!
> ...


Hallo Matthias, 

Die Ärztin sprach das Thema der künstlichen Ernährung an.
Manni hat eine Patientenverfügung, in der steht das keinerlei lebenserhaltene Maßnahmen getroffen werden sollen. 
Ich weiß nicht was den fehlenden Appetit auslöst. 
Und ob er zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch anders über die weitere Vorgehensweise denkt, als damals in der Verfügung verfasst.
Man kann durch diese vielen wirren Momente keine "echten" Gespräche führen.
Manchmal nimmt er uns gar nicht wahr...
Er beginnt Sätze und führt sie nicht zu Ende.
Wir gehen schon auf ihn ein und versuchen ihn auch in diesen Momenten "ernst" zu nehmen. Wenn er dann plötzlich dicke Käfer sieht "machen wir die weg"
Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.

Sollte die fehlende Nahrungsaufnahme sein eigener Wille sein, kann ich das akzeptieren. Auch wenn es grausam erscheint.
Aber ich habe von dem Forum gelernt, dass es am wichtigsten ist, das der Betroffene so lange es geht ein selbstbestimmtes Leben führt.
Die Frage ist, hindert ihn dieses Delirium daran die Entscheidungen zu treffen,  die er auch wirklich will?

Ich danke dir Matthias

----------


## DerBader

Bianca,

die Willensbekundung in der Patientenverfügung ist eigentlich unanfechtbar. Immerhin hatte er zum Zeitpunkt der Niederschrift dies bei klarem Verstand und Akzeptanz der Konsequenzen manifestiert.

Gerade für diese Fälle, eben keine Entscheidung mehr treffen zu können, wurde die Patientenverfügung erstellt. 

Es ist wirklich nicht leicht für Angehörige dies zu akzeptieren, es ist aber sein freier Wille. 

Matthias

----------


## Bianca

> Bianca,
> 
> die Willensbekundung in der Patientenverfügung ist eigentlich unanfechtbar. Immerhin hatte er zum Zeitpunkt der Niederschrift dies bei klarem Verstand und Akzeptanz der Konsequenzen manifestiert.
> 
> Gerade für diese Fälle, eben keine Entscheidung mehr treffen zu können, wurde die Patientenverfügung erstellt. 
> 
> Es ist wirklich nicht leicht für Angehörige dies zu akzeptieren, es ist aber sein freier Wille. 
> 
> Matthias


Hallo Matthias,

So sehe ich das auch. Er hat es gemacht, damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt.
Sollte er jetzt doch sagen er möchte ernährt werden, geht das dann? Also kann er selbst seine Verfügung noch "verändern" oder halten die Ärzte sich strikt an die Verfügung?

Seine Tochter meinte gestern, das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass er das wollte.
Er wollte nicht an irgendwelche Maschinen angeschlossen werden. Das meinte er bestimmt nicht, das hat er damals bestimmt nicht so gewusst, der Notar hat das bestimmt nur schnell vorgelesen...
Es ist sicher sehr schwer für sie...

Ja das alles so zu akzeptieren ist schwer, aber genau deshalb gibt es ja die Verfügung, damit es nach seinem Willen geht!

Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,

euer Manni macht zur Zeit eine Menge mit.
Wir leiden mit ihm und denken an ihm.
Wichtig ist voll allem, dass er keine Schmerzen hat.
Ich halte es auch für viel besser, wenn ihm die Scherzmittel iV und/oder durch Pflaster zugeführt werden.
Seine Appetitlosigkeit wird wohl durch die Morphine ausgelöst.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Manni durch seine Patientenverfügung in seinem jetzigen gesundheitlichen Zustand eine vorübergehende iV Ernährung ausschließen wollte.
Die hohen CRP-Werte könnten auch durch den Krebs verursacht sein.

Ich denke an Euch ...

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Lothar,
Danke für deine Einschätzung.
Sollten die Entzündungen vom Krebs sein, kann man das dann in den Griff bekommen?
Oder ist das jetzt der Verlauf der Krankheit? 
Wir haben ja auch Angst, dass die Nieren versagen oder andere Komplikationen auftreten.
Wenn etwas passiert und man kann es nicht schnell genug verhindern, dann doch bitte ohne Schmerzen. 

Als ich mir Gedanken machte über Palliativversorgung usw. dachte ich noch er kann die letzte Zeit schmerzfrei sein und vielleicht sogar den ein oder anderen Spaziergang machen.
Aber dass er sich jetzt so quält im Krankenhaus belastet uns sehr, das hat er einfach nicht verdient!

Seine Lebensgefährtin ist Sonntag aus der Reha zurückgekommen.
Sie nimmt das alles sehr mit, sie erträgt nicht, dass er sie nicht wahrnimmt und sie sich noch nicht mal mit im unterhalten kann.
Sie sagte Mannis Kindern und mir gestern, dass sie nach Hause fährt, um gesund zu werden. Die Reha hat nichts gebracht und sie Panik davor wenn Manni nach Hause kommt und sie sich nicht so kümmern kann wie sie möchte.
Sie betonte auch, dass sie nicht fahren würde, wenn es ihr gut gehen würde! 
Entscheidungen müssen getroffen werden und diese war für Mo sicherlich sehr schwer. 
Ich kann sie tatsächlich verstehen und verurteile sie nicht, sie liebt ihn wirklich. Mein sieht das ähnlich!
Mannis Tochter empfindet das als "im Stich lassen" und ist maßlos enttäuscht.

Dieser Fakt, dass Mo nicht da sein wird, macht es natürlich schwerer mit häuslichen Versorgung.
Wenn das mit der Verwirrtheit so bleibt, kann man ihn nicht alleine lassen. 

Wir warten jetzt aber ab, wie die nächsten Tage werden.

Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
ich kann auch Mannis Tochter verstehen.
Gerade in der jetzigen Phase braucht er viel Zuwendung.
Mann kann vor der jetzigen Situation nicht fortlaufen.
Du und Deine Schwägerin brauchen Unterstützung.
Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,

hier ein Link mit Informationen zu CRT und Krebs:

https://www.dr-gumpert.de/html/crp_w...rkrankung.html

Alles Gute!

Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## DerBader

Bianca,

der Patient selbst kann immer seine Verfügung widerrufen.

Das legen einer PEG ist ein zustimmungspflichtiger Eingriff und dient als lebensverlängernde Maßnahme. Die Zustimmung erfolgt durch den Patient selbst oder dessen Betreuer (im Fall einer Betreuung, bzw. Vorsorgevollmacht). Bei einwilligungsunfähigen Patienten setzt man in der Regel eine Zustimmung zu Lebzeiten voraus. Anders ist dies bei vorliegen einer Patientenverfügung. Wurde hier pauschal der Verzicht auf lebenserhaltende Maßnahmen geäußert beinhaltet dies die CPR (Reanimation), künstliche, maschinelle Beatmung sowie eben die künstliche Ernährung. Sie soll für den Vorsorgebevollmächtigen und  Mediziner eine klare Handlungsanweisung sein. Im besten Fall ist eine Patientenverfügung detailiert formuliert. Neben dem Verzicht auf lebenserhaltende Maßnahmen kann z.B. davon die parenterale Ernährung ausgenommen werden. 

Matthias

----------


## Bianca

Danke Lothar, und danke Matthias!

Heute wurde CT (leider kein CT vom Kopf und Nacken) und Ultraschall gemacht! 
CT ergab, dass er eine Lungenentzündung hat und seine linke Nierenschiene ist verstopft.  Die Nierenschiene wird unter Vollnarkose gewechselt, weil Manni beim letzten Mal sehr starke Schmerzen hatte und 2 Stunden rumprobiert wurde. Die Schiene ging irgendwie nicht rein, jetzt hat er natürlich Angst und will das nur mit Vollnarkose!

Stuhlgang hatte er auch nicht seit mehr als einer Woche, da machen die sich jetzt auch Sorgen und er bekommt Abführmittel. Viel wird nicht im Darm sein,aber auch kleine Mengen sind nicht gut sagt die Ärztin. 
Ich habe das Gefühl es wird jetzt immer mehr...
Ich hoffe das Antibiotikum schlägt an.

Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,

ihm bleibt wohl nichts erspart.
Der Darm muss wieder in Gang kommen!
Wichtig ist Flüssigkeit und verdaubare Nahrung.
Wenn sie die Keime identifiziert haben, müsste das spezifische Antibiotikum wirken.
Er braucht bei einer Lungenentzündung auch eine unterstützende Sauerstoffzufuhr durch die Nase und eine permanente Messung des Sauerstoffsgehalt im Blut (Messung am Finger).

Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Danke Lothar!

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
wie geht es Manni?
Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Lothar,

Es wird nicht besser, die Entzündungswerte steigen weiter. Ob die Blasen,- und Harnröhreninfektion im Griff ist, weiß ich nicht! Heute war er bei einer Internistin zur Untersuchung. Sie hat veranlasst,dass eine Blutkultur angelegt wird wegen der Lungenentzündung. Warum erst jetzt? Sie wissen seit Mo 18.09. dass er eine Lungenentzündung hat! Das mit den Schmerzmitteln klappt auch nicht, ich habe mehrfach um eine andere Darreichungsform gebeten. Es passiert nix...
Ein CT vom Kopf und Nacken wird scheinbar auch nicht gemacht, die Strahlenärztin war schon da, kann ohne aktuelle Bilder keine Beurteilung machen.
Das Delirium hält an, evtl. kommt es auch von der wenigen Flüssigkeit und fehlender Nahrung, vielleicht auch von Metastasen, das weiß ich nicht  ich glaube jedenfalls nicht,dass es nur von den Schmerzmitteln kommt.
Eine Sauerstoffüberwachung erfolgt bisher nicht.
So langsam glaube ich, dass er auf der urologischen  Station nicht mehr richtig ist.
Der Eingriff mit der Nierenschiene war wohl erfolgreich, gesagt wurde uns dazu aber nix.
Ich weiß nicht mehr wie ich mich verhalten soll, für die Schwestern bin ich ein rotes Tuch, weil ich vielleicht etwas genauer nach frage und und sie gemerkt haben, dass ich zumindest von den "gängigen Arzneimitteln" und med. Begriffen  etwas Ahnung habe! Ich bin PTA, das habe ich denen natürlich nicht gesagt, aber scheinbar bin ich schon zu forsch...
Ich weiß ja wie Ärzte und Schwestern auf Menschen reagieren, die ein wenig Verständnis von der Situation haben, deshalb nehme ich mich eigentlich immer zurück, aber auf der Station, habe ich das Gefühl, dass die nicht sehr kooperativ sind.
Manni denkt er sei wegen seiner Schwindelanfälle im KH, dass er eine Lungenentzündung hat ist ihm gar nicht bewusst.
Ich weiß, das liegt am Delirium.
Es ist sehr chaotisch alles. Ich wünsche mir nur Schmerzfreiheit, egal wie es ausgeht.
Heute hat er die Mittagstabletten vergessen, er hatte als wir um 16 Uhr kamen natürlich sehr starke Schmerzen,  ich habe ihm erklärt dass es wichtig ist, dass er sie nimmt um den Spiegel im Blut aufrecht zu halten. Erst als die Schwester ihm das noch mal sagte, hat er sie genommen.

Na ja jeden Tag ärgere ich mich innerlich über etwas Neues und beiß mir auf die Zunge, damit ich nicht wie ein Klugscheißer rüber komme. 

Entschuldigt meine Ausdrucksweise, aber so langsam nagt es auch an mir...

Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Bianca

> Bianca,
> 
> der Patient selbst kann immer seine Verfügung widerrufen.
> 
> Das legen einer PEG ist ein zustimmungspflichtiger Eingriff und dient als lebensverlängernde Maßnahme. Die Zustimmung erfolgt durch den Patient selbst oder dessen Betreuer (im Fall einer Betreuung, bzw. Vorsorgevollmacht). Bei einwilligungsunfähigen Patienten setzt man in der Regel eine Zustimmung zu Lebzeiten voraus. Anders ist dies bei vorliegen einer Patientenverfügung. Wurde hier pauschal der Verzicht auf lebenserhaltende Maßnahmen geäußert beinhaltet dies die CPR (Reanimation), künstliche, maschinelle Beatmung sowie eben die künstliche Ernährung. Sie soll für den Vorsorgebevollmächtigen und  Mediziner eine klare Handlungsanweisung sein. Im besten Fall ist eine Patientenverfügung detailiert formuliert. Neben dem Verzicht auf lebenserhaltende Maßnahmen kann z.B. davon die parenterale Ernährung ausgenommen werden. 
> 
> Matthias


Hey Matthias,

die Patientenverfügung kenne ich, verstehe aber nicht alles, vor allem verstehe ich nicht genau wann sie greift! 
Es steht drin, dass er *nicht* reanimiert, künstlich beatmet oder ernährt werden will.
Ich finde aber es ist nicht genau formuliert. Gilt das nur wenn der Sterbeprozess einsetzt oder greift sie auch bei Eingriffen, wie zum Beispiel das Einsetzten der Nierenschiene unter Vollnarkose. Was wäre wenn es bei der Op einen Herzstillstand gegeben hätte? 
Zum Glück ist das nicht passiert, aber unwahrscheinlich ist das ja nicht in seiner jetzigen körperlichen Verfassung.

LG Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
es scheint aus dem Ruder zu laufen.
Du und Deine Schwägerin sollten darauf bestehen, dass Manni auf auf die Innere Station verlegt wird.
Sprecht mit dem Oberarzt!
Die Innere ist allgemeiner orientiert.
Das Personal in Krankenhäusern im Allgemeinen mag keine Angehörige mit  medizinischen Kenntnissen.
Manni sollte intensiv überwacht werden und immer sollte einer von euch bei ihm sein.
Der Darm steht im Fordergrund, danach die Lungenentzündung!
Er braucht Wasser und Ernährung!
Das Antibiotikum wird schon wirken.

Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Lothar,

Danke für deine konkreten Worte.
Das Gefühl, dass alles aus dem Ruder läuft,  habe ich auch.
Du hast aber recht!
Danke

----------


## DerBader

Bianca, Lothar,

gefühlt könnte man tatsächlich den Eindruck gewinnen hier läuft was aus dem Ruder. Dennoch wäre ich bei einer einseitigen Darstellung vorsichtig.

Ich kann es verstehen wenn Angehörige sich um ihre Liebsten kümmern wollen. Oftmals kommt es dann aber gerade innerhalb der Familie zu Unstimmigkeiten über den weiteren Werdegang. Über allem stehen dann noch unsere Gesetze, z. B. der ärztlichen Schweigepflicht. Anscheinend liegt ja eine Patientenverfügung vor. Gibt es hier eine Vorsogevollmacht. Wer kann den mutmaßlichen oder tatsächlichen Willen des Patienten vertreten? Unterm Strich müssen die Angehörigen gemeinsam mit einer Meinung auftreten, dann besteht auch Hoffnung auf den Verlauf Einfluss zu nehmen.

Matthias

----------


## DerBader

> Hey Matthias,
> 
> die Patientenverfügung kenne ich, verstehe aber nicht alles, vor allem verstehe ich nicht genau wann sie greift! 
> Es steht drin, dass er *nicht* reanimiert, künstlich beatmet oder ernährt werden will.
> Ich finde aber es ist nicht genau formuliert. Gilt das nur wenn der Sterbeprozess einsetzt oder greift sie auch bei Eingriffen, wie zum Beispiel das Einsetzten der Nierenschiene unter Vollnarkose. Was wäre wenn es bei der Op einen Herzstillstand gegeben hätte? 
> Zum Glück ist das nicht passiert, aber unwahrscheinlich ist das ja nicht in seiner jetzigen körperlichen Verfassung.
> 
> LG Bianca


Eigentlich sollte das klar in einer Patientenverfügung formuliert sein. Allgemein kann man dies aber bei Erkrankungen darauf beziehen, wenn diese unmittelbar zum Tod führt oder ein Bewusstsein auf Dauer nicht mehr erlangt wird. Im konkreten Fall z. B Finale einer Karzinom Erkrankung oder Wachkomapatienten. 

Es kommt dann auch noch auf die sonstigen Umstände an. Ein junges Unfallopfer würde man auch weiterhin reanimieren wenn Aussichten auf Erfolg bestehen, einem 90 jährigem nach Apoplex gelähmten Heimbewohner eher eine Reanimation ersparen, da nicht davon ausgegangen wird, eine erfolgreiche Reanimation hätte mindestens eine gleichbleibende Lebensqualität zur Folge. 

Eine OP ist nochmals eine andere Situation. 

Matthias

----------


## Bianca

Hey Matthias,

Bevollmächtigte sind meine Schwägerin und mein Mann!
Mich hat Manni mit angegeben, damit die Ärzte mir auch Auskunft geben dürfen.
Die Kommunikation mit der Ärztin ist schwierig, sie ist nicht immer erreichbar und braucht immer ein Konsil mit dem entsprechenden Arzt z.B. Internistin. 

Ich weiß auch nicht, wie es weitergeht!
Die Patientenverfügung liegt auf Station in Kopie vor, ich hoffe mal die kennen sich da aus.

Ich danke euch sehr!
LG Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
ihr könntet auch selbst den Blutsaustoffgehalt bei Manni bestimmen.
Es gibt dafür Smartphone-Apps z.B. iCareSauerstoff fürs iPhone.
Oder iCare Health Monitor für Android.
Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hey Lothar und alle anderen!

Ihm wurde am Ohrläppchen Blut abgenommen, um den Co2 Gehalt zu messen. So kommt man ja auch zu einem Ergebnis!
Heute war ein guter Tag! Manni hat sich in den Rollstuhl getraut und hat mit uns die Sonne draußen genossen. Er hat sogar ein kleines Wassereis gegessen, leider hat er dann auf dem Zimmer wieder erbrochen. 
War bestimmt zu anstrengend unser kleiner Ausflug, aber wenigstens hatte er mal andere Luft und konnte was anderes sehen als sein Zimmer!

Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
sehr schön, dass es wieder bergauf geht.
Das Antibiotika scheint zu wirken.
Auch wenn Manni erbricht, wird es zum Teil verdaut.
Er braucht auch Flüssigkeit für seine Nierenfunktion.
Ihr seid gute Menschen, die sich um Manni so liebevoll kümmern!
Ich denke sehr oft an ihn.
Alles Gute!
Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Lothar und Co,

Ich hoffe sehr, dass es so ist.
Ich denke auch oft an das Forum und meinem Mann hab ich auch schon von Lothar erzählt,  der kennt dich auch schon...
Ich finde es toll,dass ich auch die schönen Momente mit euch teilen kann.
Danke an Georg, Franz, Matthias, Nat, Hans J, LowRoad, Lutz, PartnerundZuhörer, Lothar und all die stillen Mitleser für das Interessen an unserer Geschichte.
Das Forum gibt gute Ratschläge, zeigt verschiedene Möglichkeiten auf und öffnet einem auch die Augen.
Egal wo uns der Weg hinführt, egal ob es noch ein langer oder kurzer Weg sein wird.
Ich weiß ihr seid an meiner/unserer Seite und das tut gut.

Ganz liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Bianca

Hallo,

heute war es sehr viel schlechter als sonst.
Manni ist schon mit Erbrechen wach geworden, er konnte noch nicht mal ein kleinen Schluck stilles Wasser drin behalten.
Morgen steht wieder ein Arztgespräch an, lt. Schwester ist das Urologische erledigt, daher hoffen wir dass Manni auf die Internistische kommt.

LG Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
vielleicht kommt die Übelkeit von den Schmerzmitteln.
Hier ein Link auf Medikamente die der Übelkeit entgegenwirken sowie einen Artikel aus dem Ärzteblatt:

https://www.navigator-medizin.de/sch...uebelkeit.html


https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/64...iven-Situation

Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hey Lothar,

Gegen die Übelkeit hat er was bekommen.
Das Schmerzmittel heute Mittag wollte sie dann i.v. geben, ich hoffe es wird bald besser.
Heute Nachmittag musste er immer noch brechen.
Dein Link ist nicht da!

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
ich hatte Probleme mit dem Link-Kopieren.
Flüssigkeit und Nahrung ist ganz wichtig, dass er jetzt die schwierige Phase übersteht. Er braucht Kraft und der Darm und die Nieren müssen funktionieren.
Die Nierenprobleme und die Lungenentzündung wurden therapiert.
Jetzt kommt es auf Schmerzfreiheit und Ernährung an!
Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Lothar, 

Die meinten, solange er schlucken kann, soll er Tabletten nehmen, auf Pflaster kann man dann auch zu Hause umstellen mit dem SAPV Team.
Wir fühlen uns da unverstanden. 
So kann er nicht nach Hause, wir haben schon überlegt ob eine Kurzzeitpflege sinnvoll wäre, zumindest bis die Ernährung und das Trinken klappt und Manni dadurch wieder zu Kräften kommt.
Aber jetzt hoffen wir erst mal,dass er auf die Internistische kommt, das Urologische scheint erledigt zu sein. Info von der Schwester, genau wissen wir das erst, wenn wir hoffentlich heute wieder ein Aztgespräch haben!

LG  Bianca
P.s. den Link habe ich gelesen, danke

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
habt ihr schon einen Pflegegeldbescheid?
Falls noch nicht, würde ich die Krankenkasse anrufen und die Situation schildern.
Für Manni kommt nach dem Krankenhausaufenthalt eine Anschlussheilbehandlung oder eine Kurzzeitpflege in Betracht.
Die Zeit für Kurzzeit- oder Verhinderungspflege ist auf 2 x 4 Wochen jährlich begrenzt.
Finanziell ist eine AHB vorteilhafter, da sie von der Krankenkasse bezahlt wird.
Bei Kurzzeitpflege fällt eine Eigenbeteiligung an.
Darüber hinaus braucht ihr die 2 Monate Kurzzeitpflege noch für später.
Ich würde jetzt schon mit dem Sozialdienst im Krankenhaus sprechen.
In einer AHB ist Mani viel besser medizinisch betreut.
Wichtig ist für euch, dass die AHB-Klinik oder das Heim in der Nähe liegt und diese eine gute Reputation haben.
Wir haben 14 Jahre Erfahrung aufgrund der langjährigen Pflege meiner Schwiegermutter.
Liebe Grüsse Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Lothar, 

Pflegestufe ist schon durch  vom Krankenhaus aus ist Stufe 2 erstmal das höchste was geht.
Was ist den der Unterschied zwischen AHB und Kurzzeitpflege außer der finanzielle Aspekt?
Ist die AHB aufs Jahr gesehen auch begrenzt?
Findet aber beides quasi "stationär" und nicht ambulant statt oder? Manni kann gar nicht laufen, essen und trinken klappt ja auch noch nicht. So kann er noch nicht zu uns nach Hause. Das schaffen wir nicht.

LG Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Liebe Bianca,

die AHB findet in einer Reha-Klinik mit Ärzten und Pflegepersonal statt.
Sie dauert in der Regel 3-4 Wochen. Sie muss im Anschluss an eine Krankenhausbehandlung erfolgen. Die Einweisung erfolgt durch das Krankenhaus. Der wesentliche Vorteil ist die ärztliche Betreuung und die Therapie (Physiotherapie etc.). Bei der AHB erfolgt keine Anrechnung auf die Kurzzeitpflege. Es gibt aber auch einen psychologischen Aspekt.
In einem Pflegeheim (Altersheim) könnte Manni seinen Mut verlieren und sich abgeschoben fühlen. Für ein Altersheim ist Manni viel zu jung.
In einer AHB ist die Unterbringung anders und die Patienten werden reaktiviert. Manni würde es zurecht als eine positive Verlängerung seines Krankenhausaufenthalts sehen.
Kurzzeitpflege und AHB finden stationär statt.

Gleichwohl muss die ambulante Pflege zuhause organisiert werden.
Ambulanter Pflegedienst morgens und abends, vielleicht Essen auf Rädern, Fahrdienste zu den Ärzten. Das hört sich am Anfang abschreckend an, ist es aber nicht.
Vielleicht müsste auch das Bad behindertengerecht angepasst werden. Dafür gibt es einen Zuschuss von bis zu 4.000  von der Pflegekasse.
Hier ist ein Link zu den Leistungen und Kosten eines ambulanten Pflegedienst:

https://www.pflege-durch-angehoerige...pflegedienste/

Ist seine Lebensgefährtin auf eine ambulante Pflege eingestellt?

IHR SCHAFFT DAS!

Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hallo nochmal, 

Die reden schon von Entlassung,  ich hoffe doch sehr sie meinen eine Verlegung auf die Internistische!
Manni erbricht den ganzen Tag  von Laufen oder Sitzen kann zur Zeit keine Rede sein. Er trinkt nicht und isst nicht. Er hat Wasser in den Füßen und hat am Unterkiefer seit der Schienenlegung eine größere taube Stelle, wodurch er nicht richtig sprechen kann.
Schmerzen hat er auch weiterhin! Muss man für eine Reha nicht halbwegs mobil sein?
Sein Lebensgefährtin wird nach Hause ins 300 km entfernte Kempten fahren, sie kann das nicht.
Meine Schwägerin arbeitet bis 16 Uhr.
Ich habe 2 Kinder und und kann nicht rund um die Uhr bei Manni sein. Es ist sehr schwer für uns , wir wissen auch nicht wie es gehen soll.
Des weiteren hat er ja noch das ständig wiederkehrende Delirium,  eigentlich dürfte er nicht alleine zu Hause sein, mal abgesehen von der Einsamkeit. 

Wir werden natürlich alles machen, was wir können.

Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo Bianca,

wir haben uns in einer ähnlichen Situation legal angemeldete Polinnen ins Haus geholt, damit jemand 24 Stunden am Tag bei meinem Vater im Haus war. Allerdings haben wir die Kosten dafür privat getragen (abzgl. Pflegegeld).

Mit dem Sozialdienst vom Krankenhaus war abgesprochen, dass sie ihn solange im Krankenhaus behalten, bis die erste Dame vor Ort war. Zwischenzeitlich stand dann aber auch Kurzeitpflege zur Überbrückung im Raum, allerdings wird dann im weiten Umkreis nach freien Plätzen geschaut. Das kann dann in ländlichen Gebieten schon auch mal zu größeren Entfernungen (> 100 km) führen, wurde mir gesagt. Zum Glück hat die Orga mit dem Vermittlungsdienst geklappt und danach konnte er nach Hause. 

Ansonsten wundere ich mich, dass Dein Schwiegervater keine Fentanyl-Pflaster (Opiat) erhält. Das war eine der ersten Maßnahmen bei meinem Vater, als die Schmerzen schwerer zu kontrollieren waren. Gerade wenn es Probleme beim Essen gibt, sind diese Pflaster sehr praktisch und die Wirkung ist natürlich auch hervorragend, wenn sie richtig dosiert und angewandt werden.

Alles Gute!
Dreispitz

----------


## Bianca

Hey Dreispitz,

Danke für den Tipp, die Überlegung mit einer 24 Stundenpflege hatten wir auch.

Am Mittwoch ist er 2 Wochen im KH und ich hatte schnell das Thema Pflaster angesprochen, es passiert einfach nix. Selbst mit den Tabletten hatte er noch Schmerzen und war schlecht eingestellt. 
Wir stoßen da auf taube Ohren, ich hoffe er wird auf eine bessere Station verlegt.

Es wäre für Ihn und uns das Beste wenn er zu Hause wäre. Das ist auch sein Wunsch, erst wenn das nicht mehr möglich ist möchte er in ein Pflegeheim oder Hospiz! 

LG Bianca und Danke

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,

die Schmerztherapie im Krankenhaus ist unprofessionell, die festgestellte Pflegestufe aufgrund seines Zustands zu niedrig.
Ihr müßt jetzt Zeit gewinnen.
Manni muß auf die Innere Station.
Er ist selbst für eine Kurzzeitpflege zu krank. Er ist auch schmerztherapeutisch unzureichend eingestellt.
Er braucht eine ärztliche Überwachung.
Du und Deine Schwägerin können diese intensive Pflege jetzt nicht leisten.
Vielleicht ist vorübergehend ein Hospiz die beste Lösung.

Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Lothar, 

Wir hatten wieder ein Gespräch! Ich habe mit meiner Scwägerin darauf bestanden, dass Manni auf die Innere kommt, der Arzt meinte, dass die Chance sehr klein ist und er entlassen wird.
Wir sollen uns um Pflege nach dem KH kümmern. Pflaster soll er dann vom Hausarzt bekommen.
Ich habe gesagt, sie können einen so schwachen Mann, der ständig erbricht und nicht trinkt, isst, entlassen! Er kann nicht laufen! Er hat trotz der Schmerzmittel noch Schmerzen. 
Die Entzündungswerte sind noch bei 300, die Lungenentzündung ist es aber nicht. Evtl. die Metastasen, ich weiß nicht ob man das herausfinden kann...
Er sollte heute noch Blut bekommen, weil er Blutarmut hat. Außerdem hat er als wir gehen wollten NaBic 8,4% bekommen weil sein Blut zu sauer ist.
Das Hydromorphon bekommt er noch als Kapsel, das Antibiotikum auch. Novaminsulfon als Tropfen. 
Nach Einnahme der Tabletten bzw. Kapsel musste er wieder spucken.

An wen kann man sich da wenden, wenn die ihn nicht auf die Innere verlegen wollen.

Wir sind echt ratlos

Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## skipper

Hallo Bianca,
ihr braucht einen guten Palliativmediziner. Habe im Januar meinen Vater seine letzten Monate ( Blasenkrebs gestreut) bis zum Tode begleitet.Erst als ich, gegen den Rat des Hausarztes, eine Palliativmedizinerin hinzugezogen habe wurde die Situation besser. Mit Morphium und Mittel gegen Jucken und Übelkeit entspannte sich die Situation. Auch Hospiz ist eine Alternative.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,

ich würde mich an den Patientenbeauftragten des Krankenhaus und an die Krankenkasse wenden sowie - inbes. wenn Manni eine Rechtschutzversicherung hat - einen Anwalt für Medizinrecht einschalten oder zumindest damit drohen.
Manni ist zu krank für eine Kurzzeitpflege.
Gleichzeitig würde ich mich um einen Hospizplatz bemühen, die haben oft Wartezeiten.

Bis bald
Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## PartnerundZuhörer

Wie skipper schon sagt: ihr braucht schnellstmöglich einen erfahrenen Palliativmediziner. Da wird darauf geachtet, dass vor der Opiatgabe prophylaktisch etwas gegen Übelkeit  getan wird. Und der opioidbedingten Obstipation wird regelhaft und  regelmäßig vorgebeugt.  Der Verlauf lässt mich annehmen, dass, trotz der linksseitigen Intervention, der Harnabfluss aus den Nieren und möglicherweise auch aus der Blase stockt und eine latente Urosepsis vorliegt. Falls zu Hause keine Pflege machbar ist, wäre ein Hospiz das Beste. Vorher sollten urologischerseits noch einmal alle Harnableitungen einer genauen Prüfung unterzogen werden. Aber auch die Medikation ( die Übelkeit kann auch vom Antibiotika oder der gesamten Medikamentenkombination kommen, aber  auch von einem Harnwegsinfekt) muss schnellstens optimiert werden. Ich drück Euch ganz doll die Daumen.

----------


## Bianca

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Ich werde heute versuchen den Oberarzt zu sprechen.
Manni hatte das alles vorher nicht. Er bekam vorher auch kein Hydromorphon, die Therapie wurde im KH begonnen, also müssen die ihn auch vernünftig einstellen. 
Vorher konnte er noch essen und trinken ohne Erbrechen. Das wurde erst im KH so schlimm. Wie kommen die auf die Idee, dass wir das zu Hause hinbekommen mit essen und trinken ohne Erbrechen, wenn die es nicht schaffen.
Ich möchte, dass der Magen untersucht wird um behandelbare Entzündungen auszuschließen. Klar kann das alles von den Medikamenten kommen, aber man muss auch andere mögliche Gründe ausschließen. 
Wie lange überlebt man ohne Essen, die haben Manni nichts vorgeschlagen, was man vorübergehend machen kann.
Manni möchte essen und trinken das hat er gestern gesagt, er verweigert nichts. Aber es bleibt einfach nicht drin.
In eine Kurzzeitpflege kann er so nicht und angeblich lt. Ärzten ist er vom Hospiz noch weit entfernt. Wir sollen alles für die Pflege zu Hause vorbereiten.
Ich hoffe es bringt was, wenn ich noch mal mit Nachdruck mit dem Oberarzt spreche.
Die verlassen sich da glaub ich auf die SAPV Pflege für zu Hause.
Ich werde darauf bestehen, dass ein Palliativmediziner hinzugezogen wird.
Ich bin echt sprachlos, was da passiert. Erst sagte der Arzt, die Entzündungswerte sind rückläufig, da hab ich mich schon gefreut. Dann fragte ich wie der Wert ist. Immer noch 300 von wegen rückläufig!
Die junge Ärztin meinte es wächst nichts auf der Blutkultur, ja vielleicht sind Bakterien nicht die Ursache. Die können doch nicht alles auf die Grunderkrankung schieben, bevor sie andere mögliche Ursachen nicht ausgeschlossen haben.

Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Bianca

Manni wird nicht verlegt! Er will nicht mehr, ich habe mit dem Oberarzt gesprochen, alles was jetzt noch gemacht wird soll das SAPV Team zu Hause oder im Heim/Hospiz, machen. 
Manni möchte auch in ein Heim oder Hospiz bis wir einen Platz haben, muss es wohl irgendwie zu Hause gehen. Wie weiß ich nicht! Er sollte morgen entlassen werden, weil sie dachten es wäre schon alles geregelt. Der Arzt war sehr patzig zu mir und hat dann erklärt, dass der normale Weg ist! Ich habe ihm gesagt, dass er der erste ist der sagt wie ernst es ist und das wie uns am Ende des Weges befinden.
Das war uns bis dato so ja noch nicht bewusst. Außerdem sagte ich ihm, dass zu Hause nicht alles geregelt ist.
Der Arzt meinte er bleibt natürlich auf Station bis eine gute Versorgung gewährleistet ist. Das war wohl alles ein Missverständnis.
Manni hat heute viel geweint und er hat selbst erkannt wo er steht. Er möchte nur irgendwo in Ruhe liegen ohne Schmerzen und Erbrechen und einfach einschlafen. 
Seine Tochter und ich sind jetzt natürlich am rotieren, dass wir einen schönen Platz für ihn finden. Palliativversorgung steht.

Manni sagte er hat genug gekämpft und er hatte noch 10 schöne Jahre, aber jetzt möchte er nicht mehr!
Ich denke das war schon irgendwie Abschied nehmen heute.

LG Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
was dort in dem Krankenhaus geschehen ist, macht einen wütend und traurig. Das Personal hat kein Herz. Der Arzt ist unmöglich.
Kümmert sich der Palliativarzt auch um die Lungenentzündung etc.?
Ihr braucht jetzt schnell einen ambulanten Pflegedienst.
Die Krankenkasse und die Kommunen haben Listen.
Deine liebe Schwägerin könnte Pflegeurlaub beantragen, darauf hat sie einen Anspruch. Nimmt sie die Pflege wahr, zahlt die Pflegekasse in die Rentenversicherung ein. Darüber hinaus gibt es steuerliche Freibeträge.

Die Pflegekasse, also Krankenkasse, bezahlt alle Hilfsmittel, Rollstuhl, Pflegebett etc. Bis nicht alles geregelt ist, muss Manni im Krankenhaus bleiben oder in ein Pflegeheim oder Hospiz gehen.
Sprecht jetzt mit der Krankenkasse. Bei meiner Schwiegermutter waren die Sachbearbeiter sehr hilfsbereit.

Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Heute kam die Nachricht, dass Manni in sein Wunschheim kann. Eine Palliativversorgung  ist dort auch gewährleistet. 
Das war sein Wunsch und endlich hat mal was geklappt.  Er hat sogar ein Einzelzimmer wie er es wollte. Wir werden sein Zimmer schön einrichten.

Ich hoffe er hat noch schöne ruhige Tage!

Liebe Grüße

----------


## Lothar M

Liebe Bianca,

Gott sei Dank, dass Manni das Krankenhaus verlassen kann!
Das Pflegeheim braucht eine genaue Medikamentenliste und seine Medikamente für eine Übergangszeit.
Es wäre gut, wenn Manni durch Krankengymnastik reaktiviert werden könnte.
Erkundigt euch nach Pflegewohngeld.

Alles Gute für Manni!

Liebe Grüsse Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hallo,

Manni ist jetzt in seinem Heim. Leider muss ich sagen, dass die gewünschte palliative Versorgung erst Montag beginnt. 
Die Pflegekräfte dürfe ohne Verordnung natürlich nix geben. Und das KH hat nur das Hydromorphon mitgegeben,dass er ja nicht schlucken kann. Also bin ich noch schnell zu seinem Hausarzt und dieser hat Fentanyl-Pflaster und Temgesic Schmelztabletten verordnet. Außerdem bekommt er bei Bedarf Morphin s.c.
so kommt er erst mal über Die Zeit bis auch das Palliativnetzwerk startet.

Ich habe mir den Arztbrief mal durchgelesen und da stand tatsächlich, dass Zitat:
Nach ausführlichen Gespräch mit dem Patienten und seinen Angehörigen veranlassten wir zunächst die palliative Versorgung Zuhause, schließlich wurde der Patient jedoch auf Wunsch des Patienten und der Angehörigen in das Emmausheim entlassen.

Ich hab gedacht ich lese nicht richtig.
Das war das Gespräch mit dem Oberarzt, dem ich gleich zu Anfang sagte, dass ich darauf bestehe,  dass Manni auf die Innere kommen soll.
Der Arzt war sehr patzig und sagte Zitat:
Das geht nicht er wird entlassen sobald die Versorgung wo auch immer gewährleistet ist. Es ist mir auch egal, ob sie damit einverstanden sind oder nicht. Sie können sich gerne beim Chefarzt beschweren oder eine Patientenbeschwerde einreichen.

Also was uns da passiert ist, ist wirklich unfassbar und macht mich sehr wütend. 

Trotzdem liebe Grüße 
Bianca

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Bianca,

Deine Wut ist verständlich. Handelt es sich bei dem Krankenhaus in Wolfsburg um das Klinikum in der Sauerbruchstr.? Wenn Ja, hat sich da in den letzten 25 Jahren nicht viel geändert. Das folg. wird Euch nicht wirklich helfen, vielleicht aber anderen potentiell Betroffenen.

Meine Großmutter war Anfang der 90er Jahre dort, und es ging Ihr richtig mies. Der Rest der Familie lebte zwischen 300 + 500 km entfernt. Mein Bruder konnte bei einem Besuch als Arzt + Angehöriger die Krankenakte einsehen. Die haben eine Sepsis mit Antibiotika behandelt, aber spät, womit weiß ich nicht, vor allem aber oral statt intravenös. Klarer Behandlungsfehler. Meine Großmutter hat es wundersamerweise zunächst überlebt, sie hat sich aber nie richtig erholt und ist ein gutes Jahr später gestorben. Sie war Mitte 90, da ist ein kausaler Zusammenhang natürlich schwer zu belegen.

Im Familienrat wurde erwogen, gegen die Klinik vorzugehen. Mein Bruder hat abgewunken. Erstens hätte es der Grußmutter nicht geholfen, und zweitens (solche Ärzte machen keine Fehler!) wäre nach seiner Einschätzung in dem Laden die Krankenakte schneller "bereinigt" gewesen als man gucken kann. Kein guter Ort, diese Klinik, sofern man andere Optionen hat.

Natürlich war es im Fall von Manni ein Behandlungsfehler, einen Schmerzpatienten mit zu schwachen und oralen Medikamenten abzufertigen. Sei froh. daß er jetzt die Fentanyl-Pflaster bekommt, die er schon lange hätte bekommen sollen. Wahrscheinlich würden Patientenbeschwerden auch in Eurem Fall wenig bringen...

Ich wünsche Euch alles Gute für die kommende Zeit.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,
hallo Rastamann,

ihr seid wohl nicht alleine mit euerer Kritik:

https://www.klinikbewertungen.de/kli...haus-wolfsburg

Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Bisher hatte ich eigentlich keine schlechte Erfahrungen im Wolfsburger Klinikum gemacht!
Aber diesmal ging alles schief und die Ärzte waren ignorant.
Heute war eine sehr nette Ärztin bei Manni im Heim, sie wunderte sich sehr, dass er keinerlei Antiemetika bekommen hat und dass nix weiter unternommen wurde. Im Krankenhaus hätte man vielleicht abklären können, was mit dem Magen ist.
Die Ärztin hat ihm jetzt 3x tägl. MCP s.c. verordnet imund ist zunächst zuversichtlich, dass das schon was bringt.
Außerdem bekommt er Lymphdrainagen, weil er Wasser in den Beinen bis zum Bauch hat.
Endlich kümmert sich mal jemand. 
Ab Montag dann über das Palliativ-Team.
Sie hat sich sehr viel Zeit genommen.

Lg Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,

sehr schön, das Manni jetzt gut ärztlich betreut ist.
Es wird bergauf gehen.
Ruht auch alle aus.
Schönes Wochenende und liebe Grüße
Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich hab da mal ne Frage! Manni trinkt am Tag 2-3 kleine Glässer Flüssigkeit, erbricht davon leider immer noch etwas. Mal nur wenig, mal etwas mehr...
Die letzte Transfusion Flüssigkeit war am 25.09.
Die Ärztin im Heim meinte das viele Wasser in den Füssen, Beinen und Bauch kommt auch von den Infusionen,weil es nicht ausreichend ausgeschieden werden konnte.
Gegessen hat Manni in der Woche vor dem Krankenhaus: 1/2 Scheibe Toast und evtl. ein Stück Banane. Im Krankenhaus 11.09. vielleicht 3 Löffel Brühe (nur 1 Tag, die anderen Tage nichts).
Ich würde meinen es sind jetzt 3 1/2 Wochen ohne essen und seit dem 25.09. nur ein paar Schlucke Flüssigkeit.

Zu meiner Frage:
Leidet er darunter bzw. bereitet die Situation im zusätzliche Schmerzen? Merken wir es nicht weil er Fentanyl hat und zusätzlich Morphinspritzen.
Ich weiß er hat Mundtrockenheit da hab ich jetzt Eiswürfel besorgt und eine Honig/Butter Mischung für Lippen und Mundschleimhaut zubereitet.
Um den Stuhl weich zu halten bekommt er Movicol, viel ist ja nicht im Darm.

Heute hat er nicht viel gesprochen und war sehr müde.
Er hat zu mir gesagt, er hat Angst, dass das Einschlafen lange dauert. Ich hoffe es wird friedlich und ohne Schmerzen passieren, so wie er es sich gewünscht hat.

Liebe Grüße 
Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Liebe Bianca,

Manni nimmt viel zu wenig Flüssigkeit zu sich!
Wurden im Blut die Nierenwerte überwacht, wie war der letzte Wert?
Er darf nicht dehydrieren!
Wurde er vor, im und nach dem Krankenhaus gewogen?
Wieviel hat er abgenommen?
Neben Wasser und Nahrung braucht sein Körper auch Elektrolyte und Mineralien.
Also isotonische (kalorienhaltige) Getränke oder Infusionen.
Wegen der Mundtrockenheit: Hat er den Mund auf, wenn er schläft?
Klara wurde im Krankenhaus im Mund mit Wattestäbchen, die vorher in Zitronenwasser getaucht wurden, behandelt.

Wie hat sich der Palliativmediziner zu seinem Zustand geäußert?

Alles Gute, in der jetzt schwierigen Zeit!

Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hey Lothar, 

Manni lehnt jede lebensverlängernde Maßnahme ab, also keine Transfusion und keine Ernährung.
Blutwerte habe ich aus dem Krankenhaus
Natrium: 146; Kalium 3,5; Harnstoff 11,5; Kreatin 184
Leukozyten 7,1; Haemoglobin 8,3; Haematokrit 0,24; Thrombozytenzahl 113 ; CRP 300; Basen-Excess -8,4!
Die Werte sind vom 25.9. Ich weiß nicht, ob noch mal Blut abgenommen wird!
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob Manni das noch will.
Vor dem Krankenhaus am 10.09 wog er 71 kg, er hat bis dahin über 10 kg abgenommen.
Gestern wurde er gewogen: 85 kg, seine Tochter meinte gleich das kann nicht stimmen, da er ja nichts zu sich nimmt.  Ich glaube das ist das viele Wasser in Füssen, Beinen und Bauch.

Folgendes steht noch im Bericht, das verstehe ich aber nicht ganz: CT Thorax: Verdichtung im linken Unterlappen dorsobasal, angrenzend an die Pleura bzw. dem Pleuraerguss, am ehesten einem Infiltrat entsprechend. Kein eindeutiger Anhalt für pulmonale Metastasen. Soweit im nativen Untersuchung beurteilbar, keine hiläre Lymphadenopathie. Bild einer Herzinsuffizienz mit beidseitigen Pleuraergüssen. Bekannte ossäre Metastasierung mit Beteiligung sämtlicher miterfasster Wirbelkörper und Rippen sowie des Sternums, der Scapulae und Claviculae beiderseits. Kein Anhalt für pathologische Fraktur 

Ob er mit offenen Mund schläft weiß ich nicht, wenn ich ging weil er schlafen wollte war der Mund normal geschlossen!

Liebe Grüße 
Bianca

----------


## PartnerundZuhörer

Hallo, den Blutwerten nach, besteht eine deutliche Anämie ( falls der Hb Wert nicht in SI Einheit angegeben ist, dagegen spricht der HK Wert). Wenn keine akute oder dauerhafte Blutung vorliegt, deutet dies, möglicherweise aufgrund eines  massiven Knochenbefalls, auf eine Erschöpfung des Knochenmarks hin. Daran lässt sich leider nichts ändern, jedoch sollte eine wie auch immer geartete Blutungsquelle mit geringstmöglichem Aufwand ausgeschlossen werden (z. B. Magenblutung durch Stress und Medikamente =>Teerstuhl?). Und es sollte darüber Klarheit geschaffen werden, ob evtl. nicht funktionierende Harnableitungen (Harnleiterschiene, Harnverhalt in der Blase, welcher vielleicht durch Opiate keine Beschwerden macht) noch überprüft werden sollen (Wille des Patienten?), Apropos Opiate. Es besteht die Möglichkeit, das die Übelkeit hierdurch ausgelöst wird. MCP reicht da nicht immer. Also ggf. intensiver behandeln. Die Verdichtung im unteren linken Lungenfeld bedeutet wahrscheinlich eine beginnende Lungenentzündung. Je nach Wunsch des Patienten muss auch hier über evtl. bestehende Therapiemöglichkeiten der Herzinsuffizienz und der beginnenden Lungenentzündung nachgedacht werden.  Und... Opiate sind nicht alles, oft bringt hier eine Begleitmedikation mit anderen Stoffklassen hervorragende Ergebnisse.  Ist der Palliativmediziner an der Mediktion beteiligt? Und Flüssigkeit... da kollidieren die Herzschwäche ( Flüssigkeitszufuhr kann /wird diese verstärken, daher die Empfehlung zur Behandlung der Herzschwäche ) und Durst ( hat Manni ein Durstgefühl?). Ich wünsche Euch viel Kraft und einen guten, die weitere Behandlung an sich ziehenden Palliativmediziner (welcher ohne seit Team kaum etwas bewirken kann) bei weiter guter Gesamtbetreuung. Liebe Grüße

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Partnerundzuhörer,

die Lungenentzündung hat er im Krankenhaus bekommen. Dagegen wurde am Ende des Aufenthalts nichts mehr gemacht.
Manni möchte keine Untersuchungen und Behandlungen mehr. Die Anämie war schon bekannt, da seine Knochenmarksfunktion gestört ist, denke ich das das daher kommt.
Durst hat er, aber es bleibt nicht alles drin.
Das Palliativteam leistet so wie ich das beurteilen kann, gute Arbeit. 
Manni geht es den Umständen entsprechend gut! 
Er hält sehr schlapp und müde, aber ich habe nicht den Eindruck,dass er Schmerzen hat.

Danke für deine Antwort

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,

das viele Wasser in seinem Körper liegt auch an seiner Herzinsuffienz.
CRP und Kreatin sind (zu) hoch.
Ich hoffe er hat jetzt keine Schmerzen mehr.

Ich denke an Manni und bin traurig.

Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Danke Lothar,  

das sind wir auch! Gestern saßen mein Mann, mein Schwägerin und ich lange bis in die Nacht und haben geredet und geweint.
Wir sind zusammen für ihn da, mehr können wir im Moment nicht tun.

Ich hoffe sein Weg wird zu lange dauern, davor hat er Angst!

Liebe Grüße 
Bianca

----------


## Susann

Liebe Bianca,

gestern Nacht bin ich auf deinen Thread gestoßen  und habe ihn mit zunehmender Anteilnahme gelesen. Es berührt mich sehr,  was und wie du über deinen Schwiegervater schreibst und wie sehr ihr  euch bemüht, für ihn da zu sein. Gerade wollte ich dir schreiben, dass  ihr unbedingt ein Palliativteam zur Betreuung heranziehen sollt, da lese  ich zu meiner Erleichterung, dass ein ebensolches Team sich jetzt um  deinen Vater kümmert. Ich hoffe und wünsche, dass das Team auch dir,  deinem Mann und deiner Schwägerin Hilfe und Kraft geben kann. 

Mein  Mann - 69, fortgeschrittenes metastasiertes PCa seit 14 Jahren - wird  seit Januar dieses Jahres betreut von der SAPV (Spezialisierte ambulante  Palliatv-Versorgung). Das Erstgespräch mit einem Arzt und einer  Pflegekraft dauerte gute zwei Stunden. Alle Behandlungen, Medikamente  und sonstige relevanten Informationen (z.B. auch die Patientenverfügung)  wurden besprochen und aufgenommen. Der spezialisierte Arzt legte die  Schmerzmedikation fest, die nach Bedarf immer wieder angepasst wird  (derzeit Hydromorphon 16-0-16 und Ibu 600 mg 3-4 x täglich). Brauchen  wir neue Rezepte, so genügt ein Anruf und sie werden in unsere Apotheke  geschickt. Haben wir Fragen, können wir jederzeit anrufen. Und *jederzeit* heißt wirklich *jederzeit*!  24 Stunden am Tag, 7 Tage in der Woche. Du kannst dir vorstellen, was  das für eine Erleichterung für uns beide ist. Wenn wir uns nicht melden,  weil es meinem Mann zeitweise ganz gut geht, so meldet sich das Team  selbst, um nachzufragen. Muss mein Mann ins Krankenhaus wie kürzlich zu  einer Bluttransfusion, so muss er nicht über die Notaufnahme, sondern  kann direkt auf die in unserem Krankenhaus vorhandene Palliativstation. 

Und  keine Angst vor dem Wort "palliativ". Es bedeutet nichts anderes als  "beschützend, umsorgend" und dient den Medizinern als Gegenstück zu  einer "curativen", also heilenden Behandlung. (Uns wurde bereits im  ersten gemeinsamen Gespräch beim Urologen gesagt, dass jegliche  Behandlung für meinen Mann nicht curativ, sondern nur palliativ sein  könnte. Das war 2005.) 

Mit herzlichen Grüßen und allen guten Wünschen
Susann

----------


## Bianca

Liebe Susan,

Danke für dein Anteilnahme. 
Es tut gut verstanden zu werden.

Ich bin durch dieses Forum und die Tipps auf  den Begriff SAPV und palliativ gestoßen.  Auch Freunde haben mir dazu geraten. 
Ich bin auch wirklich froh, dass es so etwas gibt. Auch unser Team hat gute Ärzte im Hintergrund und auch wir können jederzeit dort anrufen!

Du hast recht, wir sind erleichtert, dass Manni endlich gut versorgt ist.
Die Begriffe palliativ und auch Hospiz haben wir immer mal wieder besprochen und es jetzt gar nicht mehr abschreckend für uns.

Ich wünsche dir deinem Mann alles Gute!
Es ist gut zu wissen, dass ihr auch so ein tolles Team an eurer Seite habt.

Ganz liebe Grüße 
Bianca

----------


## Susann

Liebe Bianca,

ja, es ist gut, nicht allein zu sein. Zu wissen, dass es anderen ähnlich geht. Zu wissen, dass es gute Hilfe gibt.

Zu  deiner Frage von gestern bezügl. Essen und Trinken: Aus meiner  Hospizhelferausbildung weiß ich, dass die meisten Menschen am Lebensende  weniger essen und dann auch weniger trinken. Das ist eine Form des  Rückzügs und sie leiden nicht darunter. Allenfalls der trockene Mund und  ein damit verbundenes Durstgefühl können unangenehm bis quälend sein.  Für meine Mutter haben wir Orangensaft eingefroren, mein Schwiegervater  hat sich zeitweise Bier gewünscht. In der Palliativstation hier  verwenden sie dazu Urinpipetten (sehen so ähnlich aus wie Spritzen); da  kann man das Eis leichter in kleineren Stücken portionieren. Zum Tupfen  im Mund gibt es kleine Stäbchen mit so Schaumgummistücken dran, die man  in warmes Wasser oder Tee tauchen kann. Sehr gut deine Idee mit der  Honigmischung für die Lippen! Das tut Manni sicher gut! 

Die  Anämie ist bei Knochenmetastasen und bei den vielen Therapien (Chemo,  Lutetium, etliche Medikamente) nicht überraschend. Bei meinem Mann  bewegt sich der Hämoglobinwert schon seit Monaten zwischen 7 und 9 g/DL,  und das nur, weil er inzwischen alle 1-2 Wochen eine Bluttransfusion  erhält. Die ist für ihn auch ziemlich anstrengend und hält nicht lange  vor. Verständlich, dass Manni das nicht mehr möchte. Viel wichtiger ist,  dass ihr bei ihm seid, mit ihm redet, mit ihm schweigt, ihm die Hand  haltet. Es ist eine ganz intensive Zeit. Schön, wenn ihr sie miteinander  und mit Manni gemeinsam erleben könnt. 

Alles Liebe
Susann

----------


## Bianca

Susan,

Ich möchte einfach nur Danke sagen für deine Worte!
Du bist wieder so ein lieber mitfühlender Mensch, wie auch die anderen, die uns hier begleiten und uns Tipps geben oder einfach nur mitlesen.

Du bist auch eine wichtige Unterstützung für deinen Mann, schön dass er dich hat!

Danke nochmal

----------


## Bianca

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Manni wird schwächer, das merkt man zum einen an der zunehmenden Schläfrigkeit und des weiteren sagte er es mir.
Manchmal versucht er mit dem Rollator  zum Fenster zu rollen, um es zu öffnen oder zu schließen.  Das war vor ein paar Tagen. 
Ich habe ihn gebeten, solche Versuche nicht allein zu unternehmen, da ich Angst habe, dass er den Halt verliert.
Die Stimmung ist gedrückt, was natürlich verständlich ist, Manni spürt es und wir spüren es auch. 
Vor ein paar Tagen konnte wir uns bei den Besuchen noch unterhalten, jetzt sind wir einfach nur bei ihm auch wenn er lieber schlafen will.

Heute bekam er noch eine Rückenmassage von mir bevor er dann schlafen wollte. Auf meine Frage, ob er Schmerzen hat versicherte er mir:" Nein überhaupt nicht, ich bin nur müde und schlapp!"

Ich bin so froh, dass das Drama mit den Schmerzen erst mal unter Kontrolle ist.
Dieses Nichtliegen und Nichtsitzen können im Krankenhaus, war für ihn unerträglich.

Jetzt sieht er so friedlich aus, wenn er schläft! 

Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Bianca

Ich noch mal!
Ich würde gerne noch etwas loswerden...
Dass ich hier so ausführlich über Manni und uns schreibe, über die Gefühle, die Ängste und Hilflosigkeit hat einen wichtigen Grund! Es geht da nicht um Mitleid oder Sucht nach Aufmerksamkeit.
Obwohl die tröstende Worte von euch gut tun und erwünscht sind.

Aber was mir wirklich wichtig ist, dass andere in ähnlicher Situation, vielleicht auch von meinen Beiträgen profitieren können.
Ich habe so oft Google gefragt: wie ist der Weg, wie lange hält ein schwerstkranker Mensch es aus, wenn nach 4 Wochen nichts mehr gegessen wurde, wenn seit 8 Tagen keine Flüssigkeit per Infusion gegeben wurde und nur Minischlucke möglich sind.
Im Grunde ist die Kernfrage: Wie lange dauert der Sterbeprozess. 
Google konnte es mir nicht sagen...
Und auch im Forum habe ich noch keinen ähnlichen Verlauf lesen können.

Deshalb möchte ich hier so lange weiter schreiben bis wir zusammen am Ende des Weges angekommen sind.

Für andere Betroffene kann ich jetzt schon sagen:
Sobald alle, der Betroffene und die Angehörigen, Frieden mit der Realität geschlossen haben und akzeptiert wird, dass es nur diesen einen letzten Weg gibt.
Sobald eine liebevolle und palliative sehr gute Versorgung stattfindet, dann wird es leichter und friedlich.
Natürlich ist der Gedanke immer noch unerträglich, wenn Manni nicht mehr da ist, aber es tröstet uns dass er, wie er es wünscht, schlafen kann ohne die Schmerzen und hoffentlich dann auch "Einschlafen" kann ohne Schmerzen.

Der Weg ist schwer, aber es wäre schwerer für uns, wenn wir wüssten er muss noch lange leiden.
Wir sind in dieser Phase oft traurig, manchmal zusammen, manchmal jeder für sich. "Man" funktioniert zeitweise, sollte aber auch zeigen, wenn man selbst von allem erschöpft ist. Dann gibt es hoffentlich Freunde, die zuhören oder einfach da sind.
Man muss nicht immer reden...

Ich werde also weiter schreiben...


Liebe Grüße 
Bianca

----------


## lutzi007

Liebe Bianca,
so wie Du es machst ist es gut und hilft.
Weiterhin alles Gute
Lutz

----------


## Bianca

Danke Lutz!!!

----------


## Lothar M

Liebe Bianca,

ihr seid eine sehr liebevolle Familie und Du bist eine großartige Frau, Schwiegertochter und Schwägerin.

Du hilfst damit vielen, die den Sterbeprozess ihres Mannes, Vaters ... zu begleiten und ihn als eine zutiefst menschliche Erfahrung zu empfinden.

In Demut meine Hochachtung

Lothar

Im Leiden Liebe und Dankbarkeit zu empfangen ist das größte Vermächtnis. (Lothar)

----------


## Bianca

Lieber Lothar,

Immer wenn du schreibst, bin ich sehr gerührt!
Danke für deine so lieben Worte. 

Ganz liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## DerBader

Hallo Bianca,

sicherlich besteht in dieser Situation ein Mitteilungsbedürfnis und ich bin auch der Meinung, das Sterben eines Menschen darf kein Tabuthema sein. Inwieweit die Darstellungen im Internet aber die Würde eines Menschen tangieren kann dabei kritisch hinterfragt werden. Es macht einen Unterschied ob ein Patient selbst in einem Blog sein Leid und seinen Weg dokumentiert oder ob es Dritte für ihn tun. Bei letzterem hat der Mensch oftmals keinen Einfluß auf das Geschriebene und die Darstellungen. Noch prekärer wird es wenn nicht einmal eine Einwilligung vorliegt.

Bei dem Ganzen darf dann ein Aspekt nicht vernachlässigt werden. Das Internet vergisst nicht. Auch nach dem Tod des Menschen ist sein virtuelles Erbe öffentlich. Persönlich habe ich schon Familien erlebt die durch selbstverfasste Blogeinträge sich einfach nicht von ihrem Angehörigen verabschieden konnten. Die Person war virtuell ständig präsent.

Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft durch diese anstrengende Zeit! 

Matthias

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Matthias,

Ja da hast du völlig recht. Das Internet vergisst nie...
Danke für deine Einschätzung.
Ich mach mir darüber auch Gedanken.  

Manni weiß was ich so schreibe und natürlich möchte ich dabei nicht zu intim werden.
Wenn ich über Gefühle schreibe, sind es ja meist meine. Was Manni denkt oder fühlt, weiß ich natürlich nicht.
Aber ich glaube er freut sich, wenn wir da sind.

Ich danke dir, Kraft können wir gut in dieser Zeit brauchen.

Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Bianca

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Manni wird schwächer, er trinkt noch weniger als zuvor. Das Wasser in Füßen und Beinen ist auch fast weg...der Körper nimmt es sich...
Er schläft ganz viel! 
Seine Tochter und ich sitzen trotzdem an seinem Bett und wir sind einfach da!
Leider möchte Manni keine Tipps gegen Mundtrockenheit anwenden. Es ist alles vor Ort: Mundspray aus der Apotheke, Eiswürfel, Butter/Honig-Mischung, Lemonsticks aus der Apotheke.. nichts möchte er.
Einzig morgens den Mund mit Wasser und ein paar Tropfen Minze, ausspülen klappt ab und zu!

Wir machen weiter...

Lieben Gruß Bianca

----------


## DieBlonde

Ich lese und fühle mit. 

Alles Liebe für Euch, Bianca!

----------


## Bianca

> Ich lese und fühle mit. 
> 
> Alles Liebe für Euch, Bianca!


Danke, das ist sehr lieb!!

----------


## Bianca

Hallo liebes Forum,

heute kam die Nachricht, dass Manni schon morgen ins Hospiz darf.
Der gestrige Tag war sehr schwer! Er war wieder sehr wirr und wusste nicht wo er ist.
Er ist sogar auf dem Flur außerhalb seines Zimners rumgelaufen und wollte zur Arbeit!
Dass er diese Kräfte noch aufbringt, hätten wir nicht gedacht. 
Er war sehr durcheinander.
Heute wiederum war er sehr klar...
Natürlich mussten wir ihm vom Hospizplatz erzählen...
Anfangs fühlte er sich etwas überrumpelt, aber dann stimmte er zu. Natürlich muss er das erst mal verdauen, aber er wird es da besser haben.
Und wir sind auch beruhigter, weil auch die medizinische Versorgung besser und unkomplizierter ist!
Ich hoffe er fühlt sich dann da auch wohl!

Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Liebe Bianca,

für Manni ist das Hospiz die medizinisch beste Lösung.
Ich hoffe von Herzen, dass er sich dort wohl und geborgen fühlt.
Er hat immer noch einen Willen zu kämpfen, auch für euch.
Ich bewundere ihn!
Ganz herzliche Grüsse, besonders an Manni

Lothar

----------


## Bianca

Hallo...
Lieber Lothar, ich habe die Grüße ausgerichtet! 
Liebe Grüße zurück unbekannterweise!
Mannis erste Nacht im Hospiz war wohl nicht so gut! 
Er war sehr ängstlich und meinte er möchte nicht noch mal alleine sein.
Leider quält ihn noch immer das Erbrechen! Zum Glück ist er schmerzfrei, aber seit 2 Tagen erbricht er Blut. Dagegen können wir leider nichts tun, außer da sein und ihm den Rücken streicheln
Meine Schwägerin und ich wechseln uns nun ab und bleiben auch nachts im Hospiz! 
Heute bin ich bei ihm und er ist sehr viel ruhiger eingeschlafen! 

Ich wünsche euch allen einen schöne Abend und ne ruhige Nacht!
Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Bianca,

Ich bewundere Dich und Deine Schwägerin um die Fürsorge für Manni. Ich will gar nicht im Detail auf die Geschichte meines Vaters eingehen (er starb im Februar diesen Jahres 94-jährig im Altersheim u.a. auch an Prostatakrebs, nebst anderem auch noch, aber dies ist in diesem Alter eigentlich nicht mehr gross interessant). Aber etwas ist mir geblieben. Meine Schwester und ich wechselten uns auch ab beim Besuchen unseres Vaters in dieser letzten Phase von Dezember 2018 bis Februar 2019.
Nachts konnten wir (beide berufstätig) eigentlich auch nicht bleiben.

Ich vermute, da kommt ihr auch rasch an Eure Grenzen. Uns wurde angeboten, dass auch nachts immer (oder zumindest den grössten Teil) jemand vom Palliativteam im Zimmer von meinem Vater bleibt. 
Vielleicht gibt es ja diese Möglichkeit bei euch auch ?

Ganz herzliche Grüsse an Euch alle

Tritus

----------


## Bianca

> Hallo Bianca,
> 
> Ich bewundere Dich und Deine Schwägerin um die Fürsorge für Manni. Ich will gar nicht im Detail auf die Geschichte meines Vaters eingehen (er starb im Februar diesen Jahres 94-jährig im Altersheim u.a. auch an Prostatakrebs, nebst anderem auch noch, aber dies ist in diesem Alter eigentlich nicht mehr gross interessant). Aber etwas ist mir geblieben. Meine Schwester und ich wechselten uns auch ab beim Besuchen unseres Vaters in dieser letzten Phase von Dezember 2018 bis Februar 2019.
> Nachts konnten wir (beide berufstätig) eigentlich auch nicht bleiben.
> 
> Ich vermute, da kommt ihr auch rasch an Eure Grenzen. Uns wurde angeboten, dass auch nachts immer (oder zumindest den grössten Teil) jemand vom Palliativteam im Zimmer von meinem Vater bleibt. 
> Vielleicht gibt es ja diese Möglichkeit bei euch auch ?
> 
> Ganz herzliche Grüsse an Euch alle
> ...


Lieber Tritus,

Schön dass ihr euch auch so gut um euren Vater gekümmert habt. 
Ich hoffe sein Weg war friedlich und schmerzfrei! Mein aufrichtiges Beileid für dich und deine Schwester!
Hier im Hospiz sind alle so lieb...das kann man mit Worten gar nicht beschreiben!
Inka Mannis Tochter und mein Mann Lars sind krank geschrieben (die beiden können jetzt nicht arbeiten), ich bin z.Z. nicht berufstätig. Meine Jungs sind während meiner Abwesenheit gut betreut,  wir sind zum Glück ganz gut vernetzt was das angeht! 

Ich kann ja mal fragen, ob hier eine solche Möglichkeit besteht  falls wir mal eine "Pause" brauchen. 

Ich danke dir für den Tipp und deine Anteilnahme! 
Ganz liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## Bianca

Hallo liebes Forum!

Manni ist heute gegangen! 15.20 Uhr, ich war auf dem Weg zu ihm...habe es nicht geschafft! 
Aber ich ich war die ganze Nacht bis heute morgen um 11 Uhr bei ihm! Alle Enkel und mein Mann waren gestern noch da! Er durfte endlich gehen.
Es ist unerträglich, aber er ist ganz friedlich eingeschlafen.
Wir können es noch nicht wirklich fassen, aber für ihn ist es soviel besser!

Traurige Grüße Bianca

----------


## tritus59

Liebe Bianca,

Mein herzlichstes Beileid für Dich und Deine Famile. Ich bin überzeugt, dass es genauso wie bei meinem Vater auch, eine Erlösung war. Wie Du geschrieben hast:
"Er durfte endlich gehen". So ist es gut, er musste nicht mehr lange leiden. Es tut sehr weh für die Angehörigen. Auch ich habe noch Wochen nach dem Tod meines Vaters, seiner Bestattung, viele Taschentücher gebraucht.
Dennoch: Es ist gut so wie es ist. 

Wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie viel Kraft, nach der Trauer wieder ins normale Leben zurückzufinden.

Tritus

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Bianca,

ich habe Deine Berichte und damit Mannis letzten Weg auf dieser Erde regelmäßig verfolgt. Ich habe Dich und Deine Familie für Euren Einsatz für ihn bewundert. Euch allen ein ganz großes Kompliment dafür und mein ehrliches Beileid zu Eurem unabwendbarem Verlust. 

Ralf

----------


## lutzi007

Liebe Bianca,

Mein herzliches Beileid. Aber nun ist der liebe Manni von seinem Leid erlöst und ihr habt ihm bis zuletzt eure Liebe gegeben. Das ist schön. Der Schmerz ist groß. Doch im Tod liegt auch ein gütiger Frieden.

Lutz

----------


## Wolfjanz

Liebe Bianca
auch ich möchte mein Beileid aussprechen. 

Alles Gute
WolfJanz

----------


## Lothar M

Liebe Bianca,

mein herzliches Beileid für Dich, Deinen Mann, Deine Schwägerin und die Kinder.

Manni ist erlöst und friedlich eingeschlafen. Manni war sehr tapfer, geduldig und lieb. 

Ihr habt ihn auf seinen letzten Weg aufopferungsvoll und mit tiefer Liebe und sehr viel menschlicher Wärme begleitet. 

Ich bewundere besonders Dich Bianca, wie Du Dich für Manni eingesetzt und gekämpft hast.
Du hast unserer Forum und die vielen Leser sehr bereichert.
Viele denken jetzt an Manni, Dich und Deine Familie.
Ich muss gerade weinen....
Ich darf Dich umarmen...

Traurig liebe Grüße

Euer Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

*Wenn Du bei Nacht den Himmel anschaust, wird es Dir sein, 

als lachten alle Sterne, weil ich auf einem von ihnen wohne, weil ich auf einem von ihnen lache. 

Du allein wirst Sterne haben, die lachen können! 

Und wenn Du Dich getröstet hast, wirst du froh sein, mich gekannt zu haben. 

Du wirst immer mein Freund sein! 

Du wirst Lust haben mit mir zu lachen und Du wirst manchmal Dein Fenster öffnen.*

  Antoine de Saint-Exupéry, Der kleine Prinz -

----------


## W.Rellok

> Hallo liebes Forum!
> 
> Manni ist heute gegangen! 15.20 Uhr, ich war auf dem Weg zu ihm...habe es nicht geschafft! 
> Aber ich ich war die ganze Nacht bis heute morgen um 11 Uhr bei ihm! Alle Enkel und mein Mann waren gestern noch da! Er durfte endlich gehen.
> Es ist unerträglich, aber er ist ganz friedlich eingeschlafen.
> Wir können es noch nicht wirklich fassen, aber für ihn ist es soviel besser!
> 
> Traurige Grüße Bianca


Mein aufrichtiges Beileid Dir und den Angehörigen.

In meiner Praxis habe ich häufig erlebt, dass sich sterbebegleitende Angehörige Vorwürfe machten, wenn sie zum Zeitpunkt des Todes nicht anwesend waren. 

Mir war es dann so, als hätte ein Loslassen dazu geführt dass es für den Sterbenden eine Erleichterung war.

Nimm Manni mit in deine Zukunft. Dann bleibt er bei Dir.

Winfried

----------


## obelix

Diesen Beitrag habe ich als stiller Mitleser mitverfolgt und kann sagen, dass Du, Bianca, mich sehr beeindruckt und meine Hochachtung hast.

Mein Beileid!

----------


## Juulizzy

Liebe Bianca,

Auch von mir , unbekannterweise, herzliches Beileid. 
Ich wünsche euch, der ganzen Familie und jedem anderen dem der Verstorbene wichtig war, viel Kraft. 

Liebe Grüße , 
Julia

----------


## Colombo

Hallo Bianca,

Mein herzlichstes Beileid, als stiller Mitlesen möchte ich sagen, du hast alles richtig gemacht.

----------


## Bianca

Hallo...

Ich möchte mich bei allen für die liebe Anteilnahme bedanke! Ihr seid alle so lieb!!!
Nachdem wir nun schon mal ein paar stille Tage hatten, steht der nächste Schritt an die Beisetzung! Dieser Tag wird noch einmal sehr emotional...

Da bis dahin, noch ein paar Dinge zu erledigen sind, möchte ich vorerst bei euch verabschieden! 
Ich bin dem Forum für so vieles dankbar, ob es Tipps waren oder einfach liebe Worte und Zuspruch!

Ich schaue hin und wieder hier rein und empfehle dieses Forum auf jeden Fall weiter!

Ganz lieben Dank, auch im Namen der ganzen Familie!!
Die besten und herzlichsten Grüße an euch!
Bianca

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Bianca,

Du warst sehr sehr lieb und zutiefst menschlich.

Bleib uns vielleicht ein bisschen erhalten.

Die Angehörigen von Menschen wie Manni wären sehr dankbar, von Dir Zuspruch, Hilfe und Liebe zu bekommen.

Vielleicht bis bald, ich würde mich freuen.

Liebe Grüße

Lothar

----------


## Franzlxaver

> ...
> Aber was mir wirklich wichtig ist, dass andere in ähnlicher Situation, vielleicht auch von meinen Beiträgen profitieren können.
> ...


Das können sie. Definitiv. Danke für den Thread und deine Beiträge

----------


## KarlEmagne

Bianca, auch von mir herzliches Beileid und vielen Dank für den Thread.

----------

